# Lister Egg Share Girlies ~ Part 8



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

The Lister Egg share girlies  ​
Kateag 1st ES abandoned, 2nd ES  looking into 3rd ES awaiting af for bloods   

*~*Nic*~* 1st ES   2nd ES D/R 25/06 Baseline 03/07, stims 03/07     

Jetabrown        

Alexia 10/02         

Allybee17 10/05          

shye       

MJP   FET  

Miranda7 tx abandoned  , moved on to straight tx, June   2nd ICSI later this year    

wishing4miracle 1st ES   2nd ES D/R 12/06 baseline 19/06    

Luckystars currently on pill, 2nd HIV test 29 may awaiting match 

Honnybee started pill awaiting match D/R 16/06 baseline 22/06 

Jena Testing 7th June     Scan 26/06    

curlyj28 D/R 16/05 stims 23/05 EC 10/06 ET 13/06  testing 23/06      

Little Seahorse  Testing 21/06     

*Hope all is correct 
Anyone who is missing IM me and i will add you
Emxx*


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

YAY!!!  Im the first!!!

Mac is home and its all shiny and new!! They have changed the casing so its lovely and clean and white again!! And it works which is the important thing!!

I am as we speak, downloading my first audio file, which is taking an hour!?!?!? 

So, Jena, where is the ticker?!?!

Julie, dont worry, WE know what you are like, the recipient doesnt!!  (kidding!)

Miranda, wheres my wine?!?!

Em, sorry to hear your dad didnt get the care he deserved, sodding NHS. Hope everything is ok, can I ask what he is being tested for??

Hi everyone!!

*I'M BACK!*​


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Kate

welcome back

look at that a new thread to welcome you back!

Dad is being testing for cancer honey
I know hes been seen quickly and got the tests done quickly but to now wait 2 wks for the prognosis to me is a bit pants

guess thats just the way it is though
Em


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh God Em, Im sorry hun. 

You are right, its all very well testing him quickly but not if they are going to leave you all hanging for 2 weeks. My friends husband collapsed over Easter weekend with a severe headache, was rushed to hospital, had a massive tumour removed from his brain, and they took 3 weeks to tell him it was cancer and a further week to start him on radiotherapy. It makes me so sick. 

I really hope its good news hun, and I hope to god the 2 weeks doesnt feel like its a lifetime for you all. 

If that makes sense. 
x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Flippin' 'eck! I dunno, I leave you all for just a couple of hours and you go and start a new thread!  

I can't even remember what Ive just read, so...

Em, I'm so sorry to hear about all this agony, waiting for your dad's results. We were in the same position last year with my dad and thank God he was ok. But when we were told about the wait he went private to save time and anxiety - is that a possibility?
Wish I could give you a big squeeze, special mod lady. x

Kate - stop tapping your damn foot already! I AM here, just watching Trinny and Suzannah and britain's Got Talent and sobbing gently.
Such loverlee telly. *sniffles*

Mitch - cheers mate! So nice for someone to appreciate one's estate! 
Glad to hear things are getting going - that means you'll be over here soon? I might be doing the same thing as you and flying off for treatment! Istanbul has emailed back to say that the IVF, ICSI, drugs AND sperm retrieval, plus 18 days' stay B&B will be £3,000... Better than £10,000? Hmmn, better.
Hope you get on with your sis! I love mine, but it's hard for me as she has kids and I haven't, and we are sooo different. I was going to stay with her and go to St Jude's in Wolverhampton, but I'm glad I chose the Lister in the end.

Jena - I have no tips! I'm hopeless with the dogs - I let them run riot! If I walk them they shout and shout in glee. they jump all over me and lick me to death. DH? They sit patiently waiting for their walk, and pad along gently, behaving themselves. They wouldn't dare jump up on him! I know in theory how to do it - you just keep saying no and not allowing them up. But when you see their little chocolate Minstrel eyes it's just not a possibility for me...

Actually Ju, I think if I was a recipient I would want to know my donor wasn't either an imbecile or Einstein! I specifically put my IQ on the green form because I think it's important that parents are equal to their offspring - you see parents of prodigies, all baffled, and it seems quite cruel. So knowing that you're a professional person is probably quite important to them - they just don't want to be completely foxed by their child's natural leanings, if they turn out to want to empty bins or perform brain surgery. I mean, they want a child who would resemble them as much as possible and it's no reflection on you, yeah? ****e, trying to make sense...

Right - I've taken AGES just writing that, so I'll say ho doodle dandy to the rest of you! I'll write more in the morning, ok? OK.

Smooches y'all

xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Well I cant believe this!!! I get my mac back and you lot disappear!  

Well! I just cannot believe it!!!

I did some typing last night and OH MY GOD! Its really quite hard!!! It took me over an hour to type ten mins of meeting!! I have another 72 mins to get through before monday!!! hahahahah!!!

Where is everyone?!?!?

x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm here!

Was up early doors AGAIN today - so cruel!

Just waiting to go to the doc's, to see if he'll put me for an antral follicle count. The clinic in Turkey will do a fresh sperm aspiration, plus ICSI and drugs and an 18-day B&B stay for £3,000!!!!!!!!
Blooming cheap. But they're worried about my AMH, so want an antral follicle count.

What are you doing today, birdie? More typing? That's six minutes per minute of meeting, so you're on target!

x


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Morning honnies

Up at the sqwark of a sparrow, by they make a rackey don't they?

Miranda is that the jimaheed clinic my spelling really is cr*p. I come in the empty dustbins bracket  I look lovely then I open my mouth   There is a lady on the broadies thread Ophelia if it is the same clinic she might be able to shed some light for you and yes it certainly is a lot cheaper but fantastic care so I read. Here in Denmark if you pay £4000 you get 3 goes at IVF too. The clinics here are also good and have great results. I know the results are higher than the U.K. I just though I would give you some food for thought.  

Morning Morning Morning Kate! How are you today any gossip from the telly I could catch up on? 

Em I wish you all the best on your dads results hon, my dh father also has cancer so know where you are coming from.  he has malignant melinoma.  I hope those results come in quicker than suggested you will be going out of your minds with worry  

mitch
xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Miranda

OOH me and dh looked at going to jinemed before we got our funding come through

Have you found the jinemed thread 

Just quick post as gotta walk willow before work

We are about half hour behind time atm due to someone thieving all me clothes off the washing line

even my playboy knickers eugh
who would stoop so low to wear someones knickers takes all kinds they say

be back tonight

Em


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Morning Girls,

I'm up early has hayfever is doing my head in .....

Kate - you must know me to well by now ( your last post to me made me laugh lol)

Miranda - I know this sounds funny but I have no idea what u just said please could you explain in Julie language? 

Jena - Where are u ? 

Mitch - what date are u over?

Nic - where are u ??

Em - I hope your dad is OK I know what the NHS is like.. I'm sending u a big hug 

 to anyone i have missed I'm not really awake yet... I just keep thinking about what Lena said to me about my job then I thought what if they start asking about my medical history? OMG I'm getting stressed I'm off to have a cupa....

Julie xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Stolen your clothes? AND knickers? Oh my lord!!!! What is the world coming to!!!

Miranda, the clinic souns good hun, and a fresh sperm aspriation is brilliant!!! (although I am sure dh doesnt think that!!)
Will they get back to you soon do you think? Let us know. 

Julie, glad you laughed!! Could have gone wrong that joke! Im only kidding!!! Dont worry hun, honestly! You have a good job!!! Your recipient will just be interested honest!!!

I am not eve going to attempt to do some typing while madam is still here!!! Would be physically impossible the child NEVER shuts up! Even in her sleep!!!  

Off to do my housework now so I can get down to business when I get back from nursery!!!! hehhehehe!! So funny to be working!!! HA!


xxxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi all

I am over for a passing visit on 22 and fly back same night, then I shall be coming back on the 28 as I have my next scan on 29 june and I will stay in the U.k then. I am now going to be travelling between my parents and my sisters as they all want to see me before i go back so very hectic time during stims.

I wonder who took your clothes Em  your nics too!  Are they desparate? Put your holey ones out next, put out a poster for the knicker thief who stole my clothes..... not nice having clothes nicked but I thought that sort of thing went out years ago... 

Kate I thought you would have done enough housework whilst waiting for your mac...  
GLAD YOUR BACK !!

mitch
x


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi,

Kate - I thought it was funny I know I'm a little bit  and I'm the first to admit it!!!!!!!  to be honest I have no idea how I got my job I think it was just me acting I'm quite good at that!!!! 

Em - OMG they stole your clothes I would have liked to see your face when u went out to get your clothes in    but funny and playboy are very expensive I know I used to work for them, but thats a story when I have had a  

I hope the recipient sees my other qualifications that I put down as I was a nanny as I have the NNEB........

I'm off to have waxing down and FAKE tan done ( No Chav jokes please)

Mitch - are u looking forward to comming over?

Ju xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

I need to have a fake tan done, I am so pale its ridiculous! Just dont fancy standing there naked in front of skinny therapists!!!

Sounds like you have had a great line of jobs hun, STOP panicking!!!

Mitch sounds like you have some busy times coming up! At least the time wil fly!! I did do loads of housework when the mac was away yeah, but it needs to be done daily!?!??! 

xxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

I know that feeling Kate. I completely gutted my place on friday and now doing general tidy up. My ironing seems to be back its is never ending and how I dislike ironing.  

I am looking forward to coming over, but, I do not really get on with my parents. I have only just had contact with them again. we stopped contact for 3 years so it will be strange staying with them. My parents are like your dh parents Kate. My kids did not receive any present for those 3 years or a card. and them being only young 5 and 3 at the time I found that hard going. But they have expressed a wish to see them and I said I would not stop them so my kids will never say it was because of me. If you know what I mean. But how to cope during ec and et not sure yet just not thinking about it.   

mitch
x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello again!

Well Ju, an antral folicle count is how many tiny follicles they can see on your ovaries with the dildocam while they're resting. Hopefully the NHS can at least do that for me, though on past experience I doubt it!

My doc told me to choose a point where I could 'draw a line under it' and forget having kids, this morning. Feeling a bit weepy, which is my normal experience with NHS. Tossers, the lot of them.
I don't know why they have to be so discouraging! I thought before it was a funding issue, but I'm paying for this myself, dammit! So why be such a cock when I'm only 34 and have only had one attempt?
He knows sweet FA about fertility treatment, and freely admitted it, while dispensing his advice.
Never trust anyone in a pink dicky-bow tie...
All I was asking for was this test, but he decided to give me the weight of his opinion anyway.

Mitch, I can't believe your parents could be so... odd... with their grandchildren. You need to talk to them properly and tell them how you feel, then you'll feel you've done everything you can. The only important thing is to keep the lines of communication open - the rest is up to them.
You really do need to tell them their bahaviour - particularly towards your kids - has been hurtful. Because you'll feel uncomfortable the whole time if not. And it could lead to a very healthy discussion, and clear the air. I'm sure they have no idea that their behaviour has been so devastating, so give them a chance to put it right. 

xxx

Now Em - what on earth? Stealing your washing? That's unbelievable! How annoying! That's quite a rare crime, I think. 

Kate - hello!
Working girl, eh? Blimey. Must be hard to get back into the swing of things. Want me to sub edit your stuff?  

xxxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Morning

Julie - I been working    Just going to sit in the garden and read the paper then walk the dog, then suppose I better work again.....too much fun! I'll try and handle it though    Are you going to BB on friday then? talking to your cousin yet?  Wokred for playboy....you have to explain now I'm intrigued...

Mitch - dont know if anyone answered you this but yes normally at your baseline you would still have af and yes its internal.  I know its YUK isn't it but they see it all the time. I'm hoping as my last pill is on 25th June and my baseline shouldn't be until 3 July I may have got rid of af by then.

EM!!!!!!! OMG!! can't believe someone stole your washing? some people are  

Miranda - turkey sounds good.  Never heard of that follicle count thingy. Hope your gp can do it for you.  If he says no start crying - that might help   Oh its true what you say my son is a genius - just like me  

catch you all later 

Nic x

oops Kate - forgot you    Hope your typing is going ok, is it anything interesting your typing up ?  when will your blood results be back? are you on the pill?


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Miranda - crossed post with you hun.

Oh dear your doctor sounds like a nice chappy    Sorry but gp's just don't get fertility issues.  Sounds nice and UNsympathetic.....

Ok the washing theft is weird but so is this........couple of months ago someone stole our..........front doorbell  We saw a shadow and heard a noise one evening - went out and noone there. Next morning doorbell gone. WTF? Cost us £10 for a new one  

right I'm really going now before the sun disappears

Nicx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

HHAHAHAHAHA!!! Doorbell theif!!! How funny is that!!! 

Typing is going well ta hun, its medical stuff believe it or not!! Im not allowed to discuss any of it though! So go to keep  

Enjoy the walk with the doggy!!! 

Miranda you already know what I think of your gp and I cant say it on here!! Idiot. They deserve to be shot these old fashioned in exp. doctors! URGH. 

Jules, were you a bunny?!?!!

Right got to get off and get madam ready to go. Wish me luck!!! hehehehe!!!

xxxx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Miranda - Ive had doctors like that they are not nice, and I don't know if u agree but unless people have been in this situation they don't understand how we feel!!!!!!

Nic - Good Girl for working Ive had so much time off work I have forgot what its like   Friday I have to go back but I have booked sat off as its fathers day on Sunday and I'm trying to do something nice for DP with his little boy!!!!!!

Kate - ermmmm Bunny your nearly there !!! I wont tell ult u will think I'm mad ( u probably think that already) lol....

Well I have decided to clean out my wordrobe.. where I was so ill before they found out about my blood clot and my Thyroid condition I was 5 and half Stone OMG I looked really ill. So I have clothes that are a size 6-8 and let me tell you I cant fit into them not even 1 leg or arm!!!!!! I have out on quite a bit of weight now and I feel better..... I have got to stop shopping 

Anyone there

Julie xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya
Miranda sorry to read about your appt honey 


Ju oooh look at you getting a tan!
i am normally pasty but still get some colour from my hols last month!

Kate glad to have your back

as for me
Been to work but had to come home
Went to get my purse to get a coke from the shop and its a goner

Emailed my bosses boss as boss on hols to ask if could go home and explained the reason i got a stern reply saying although he understood, i could go home but expects me to be in work tomorrow (its my day off) with out fail or actions to be taken.

Have come home have now called the police, they will be around sometime today

Blooming frustrating tis my fave top have just spoke to insurance comp who say we are covered just need police to give crime ref no and their name and number too, wont help in the short term though cos the clothes that have been robbed arent available anymore 

off to ring envy now to see if its poss at all that they could get me a top from another store i was wearing it for my birthday meal tomorrow night but guess wont be now!

be back later
Em


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Nic? Doorbell thief? Bizarre! Did he leave the inner bit, and just ding donged you randomly from his own house?  

Bosses, Em, are the work of the devil. What possesses them to be so pissy?

Ju - well done on getting the weight back on! How awful, having a thyroid problem - I understand that makes you feel dreadful.

Kate - why the fake tan? There's sunshine out there, girl! get baking!

xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Phew!! Another hour typing and another ten mins through!! This is gonna take me a while!   

Miranda, fake tan needed cos I am or Irish decent and I have red hair, bluey greeny eyes and flipping milk bottle skin! I could not get a tan if I stayed in the sun all year!! I had factor 50 on on sunday, and guess what? Got burnt! Yup! Madness!!! I have freckles, luckily not covered in them so if you look at me quickly I dont look tooooo pale!!! hahahaha!! Even fake tan on me looks ridiculous though! Imagine the corrs with red hair! 

Em, I dont understand? Your purse has been stolen?? As well as your clothes? And your boss was being s*itty why?? Sorry, Im a little slow today!!! Hope the police find your theif! 

Julie, come on! You cant end it like that!!! Bunny sort of?!?!!?!? SPILL!!! And if you are anywhere near a size 6 get your butt off this board, not fair!!!! 

Off to pick up madam in a mo! Such a quick session in nursery! 

xxxx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi,

Em - I'm sorry that your purse has gone let me know what the police say

Kate - I'm no way near a size 6 anymore trust me more near a 12 can I stay now

Well I used to model for Playboy and Topshop I was meant to go to Playboy mansion but that was when I found out I was Ill and could not fly!!!! It was fun in those days I meet loads of famous people but most of them the money has gone to there heads!!! Well I'm off to have fake tan and waxing done DP has finished work early and he is watching HOT FUZZ  he cant get away from the JOB!!! I will be back later to see how u lovely ladies are.....

Julie xx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Miranda - we have a wireless doorbell so they just took the outside bit - they could have drove us crazy couldn't they driving past our house pushing the button. theiving  . i thought it was quite funny but Shane was fuming!! 

Blimey Julie you were a poorly bunny weren't you (no pun intended) Do share with us what the playboy job was. I need to know!!!! Did you share it with the Lister I'm sure your recipient would be quite interested in that one   Was you a promotions girl for their stuff?

Em - your not having much luck at the moment are you?  

Kate - How much more have you got? 

I got a confession.....you know earlier I said I was going to walk the dog.....I fell asleep in the garden.  oopsy. I'm going to take him now -he's got the right hump with me  

Nic x


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Julie - crossed posts  

Aah - all is revealed. Think we'll let you stay now your a size 12 (seeing as I'm only a size 10  )

Nic x


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi Ladies 

Not long back from london as had et today - decided to have 2- 8 cell embies put back in and they are snuggling in as i type so now its official I'm on my 2 ww.  test date is 24/06 !

DH took pictures from the screen of our embies so now using as my screen saver - will try and upload them later on.

Hope everyone is ok, going to be a quick post as feel shattered and going to get some sleep, will catch up later !!

love cj xxxxxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Cj - congratulations your now PUPO                         

nic x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

You lot! Honestly - yap yap, rabbit rabbit, bunny bunny...

That's absolutely superb, Ju! Imagine - a playboy bunny! Shame you never got to meet Hugh Heffner and tour the mansion! And Topshop! Ace - like Kate Moss!

Is it sunny where you are then, Nic? I had to walk my two in the bloody rain! Typical - I get a week off and it hurls... STILL, won't have to water the garden!

CJ - yay! Pupo lady! It's quite an emotional moment when they go back in, isn't it?

Kate - redheads look lovely when they have alabaster skin! I had a spray tan once, for a feature, and came out all blotchy! They couldn't work it out - said I was the first to go like that! It looked like I had a disease...

xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Cj!! YAY!!! PUPO!!!      Good luck hun!!! 24th june is my dh's birthday so thats a good day!!!! 

Julie, a model for playboy and topshop!? Blimey!! That sounds very glam!!! I sometimes watch girls of the playboy mansion and it cracks  me up!!! I didnt realise your blokey was in the police force as well!!!!

Nic! What are you like!!! Are you sure your not anemic or anything?? Either that or old!!!  

I have another 62 mins of audio to type, which works out at about 6 hours typing! Dh is going to take madam out somewhere this evening for a bit so I can get some done!! Will have to work out a system!!!

Em, any news from the police??

Maria where are you? Any news on the house hun? Hope all is going well. x


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Girls,

I'm back had tan done and waxing I feel better now!!!!!!

Kate - Its not as good as it seems it was OK but I'm Glad to be out of it now to be honest.. I was told where to stand how to stand how to smile and what to wear!!!!!!! But I met Lee and Duncan out of Blue!!!! I met Jodie Marsh ( not missing anything there) but DP don't like me talking about it!!!!

CJ - Well done babe I wish u loads and loads of luck   

Nic - have u walked your dog now!!!! naughty girl

Jena - Where are u today ? 

Em - any luck from the police?

Well I'm off today washing up and then make dinner what a lucky girl I am..... Still no phone call from the Lister  I hate waiting......

I also have BB tickets for Friday I'm not going as I have to look after DP's little boy So my aunt is going to have them and No I'm still not talking to my cousin.. Is anybody doing anything good tonight?

Julie xx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

definately like this today in Kent (sorry Miranda) very patchy cloud, its beautiful. Hopefully it'll be like it tomorrow too. Sun makes me happy  

Julie - smooth and brown now.  Archies walked, bless him. ha ha anything good tonight? pah, I'm working (only so I can do shorter day tomorrow and friday) then going to morrissons to get some treats!  Shame you can't go to BB on friday.  Like the new pic, you look so different in every picture you post of yourself. You are our resident glam celeb look a like!

kate - I'm confused - what makes me anaemic? Our family (mums side) are irish - My older sister is bright ginger (as was my grandad) and she burns terribly.  Its weird - shes ginger, I'm blonde and my younger sister is dark brown - how can we be so different?

I have got terrible wind today - just thought I'd share that with you - but if DH asks its the dog  

might pop back later - I'm sure you wil have filled a few more pages by then

Nic xx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi girls,

Good grief!!! Not only have you started a new thread - it's 3 pages long!!!    

I will try my hardest to catch up................

Julie - You will have to let me know what dp thinks of Hot Fuzz, i too can't get away and wanna watch it!!!   

CJ - PUPO, this is the hardest part - but have no fear as we are here!!!!   

Em - I can't believe there are still saddos out there that will steal underwear!!! Used underwear at that!!! You should sew name tags into your clothes then if it happens again you can check anyone you see wearing something that looked like it belongs on your washing line!!!! 

Miranda - How insensitive was that Dr!!     i got soo mad for you when i read that!!!!! In fact i am getting on my soap box now...... soooooo  ......

To everyone else a big hello and sorry no more personals, but i am on a time limit!!! I am off to friends tonight to help her with a life story book for one of the kids she fostered.......

I will be back tomorrow............

Love Jena xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya!

Nic, just wondered if you were aneamic as you are so tired thats all hun, sorry.   My family is all different as well! I am the only redhead since my nan, I am sure it skips a gene, which, if I am lucky will mean I will have ginger grandchildren!? 

Julie, you look SO different in that pic to the last one that was up! Its like different women!!! 

Jena, have a lovely evening, sounds like it could get a bit teary at times! Hope your hormones are up to it! I agree with you about the gp's they have NO idea.   (what job do you do btw??)

Been having dodgy belly for the last few days, wondering if the met is finally kicking in? Seems a bit late in the day to start having side effects, been on 3 for a few weeks now

Anyway better run!

xxxx


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks for your messages girlies - have been taking things very easy today and had a monster 3 hour kip this afternoon, DH has cleared up, made dinner and washed up   

Em- can't beleive you have a knicker theif - how bizarre some v   people around- apart from being knickerless hope your ok,  Bosses are horrible - i to have one that is completly vile. xxxx 

Kate - hello your back    no wonder I lost the thread  you have all been   like crazy, hows the typing coming on ? 

Jena - hi hows things ? 

Miranda - Your right it was emotional - waited so long to get here, hope you get news for your anti folliculor thingy soon ?

Nic - sympathise with the wind situ  my dh has threatened to sleep in another room tonight    cyclogest is   ..

Julie - are you waiting to be matched - sorry if I'm wrong - fingers crossed it won't be to long now .  

Mitch - not long to go now ... xxxx

Lil C -  hows things with you are you taking it easy? whens your tst date ?   

Sorry if I have forgotton anyone  

love cj xxxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Kate - the met can kick in any time!!  Hm yes you have a point about being anaemic but Lizzy did a iron count when I was at the Lister last and she hasn't contacted me to say theres a problem. I just put it down to me getting up at 6am - hmm and going to bed late because of BB!

right I finished work and going to shops now....fun fun fun

Nic x


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Kate and Nic - I change me hair all the time 1 min I want to be dark and the next I want to be blonde!!!! what do u girls think? Well I'm in the middle of cooking dinner yet again...

BB news !!! - Well we all now that I'm sad last night I watched BB LIVE!!!!! and Nicki and Charley had a row I think it will be on BB tonight!!!! So Watch out!!!!

CJ - yes Ur right Hun I'm waiting to be matched and its taking forever but don't get me started on that Subject  I have also hurt my leg don't know how but its swollen behind the knee, DP says IM not taking u to A&e, bless him me and him have spent to much time there lately.. I hope it will get better coz it hurts..... but nevermind!!!!

Speak Soon 

Julie xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya lister ladies

Nic hope that you got the dog walked

Miranda the weathers bad here too, it was hot all day then pee'd down tonight just as we were coming out of tesco typical!

kate how r u 
hows boo

Julie ooh get you the job you got now is so different hey

Mitch hows u only few days til you start d/r

Hayley hows the D/R going

CJ and LilC PUPO ladies  and lots of       

Maria hope your ok

Ally ooh you will be in the sun now!

Jena how r u feelin hun hows ds and the dog!

Well i waited in for the police, but had prior arrangements to go out with dh at 4, just got to town and the police rang to say we are outside your door can you come back now i said no so now they are supposed to come at 4pm tomorrow

I cant get another one of my favourite top  the 2 i got i dont like half as much but it will keep the bumps and lumps covered lol

Willows loving being left in the bedroom with toys and stuff so i dont need to stress about that for now phew, backache had eased off still there but not restricting me

nothing else to report in

Got chat for an hour then off in the bath then watching BB is it on at 10? otherwise if on at 9 i will watch that and then have bath lol

Em


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Julie, def dark, I think anyway, it really suits you. Hope the knee eases up soon, whats your local hospital? Mayday? Ours is East Surrey where Peter Andre was  

Em, cant believe you didnt get sorted what a pain, and the tops, I can imagine how annoyed you are, what are the odds of a top you really love being stolen. Stupid people. 

Nic, sorry I forgot you said about the iron count, forget that then! It must be the earlies and the lates, you were up SO early today!! Madness!!! 

I just had a text from my Mum, they are taking Holly to the caravan for the weekend, friday night and I am going down sunday so that dh and I can have some time together and I can get my work done!! How nice is that!! Havent had a night out since xmas so planning on doing something adult!! (No, not that! Well, hmmm maybe that  )

Right going to finish my typing and then get settled for BB, is it on at 9

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Is no one watching the final of The Apprentice? 
Sob - all on my own then.

Yes, I agree with Kate Ju (do I ever disagree with the wise one?) I think dark is better. Have you tried red or funky colours like purple? Look a bit odd under your helmet i guess! But I really like - and if I wasn't so blonde I'd do this - dark with purple highlights. I think it looks so glam.

Em, good luck with the cops tomorrow! Doesn't sound like they're going to do much about it, but that's par for the course with that kind of crime - where does one start! Unless they nick a heroin addict with a stash of Playboy pants they've got nothing to go on I guess. there MUST be a pun in there somewhere...

Nic - I had anaemia when I was a teen, and I was utterly wiped out. If you've had a blood test you don't have it, so you must be burning the candle at both ends, you naughty thing!

Jena - sounds like a great night ahead for you. What a special thing to do. I'd love to foster, but dh wouldn't hear of it.

I missed a steam train earlier! there was a huge noise at the back of the garden and me and my neighbour rushed out, fearing our houses were blowing down, and it went choofing by! Typical - wanted to get a piccie.  

Maria, Hayley, Mitch, Ally - comment allez vous, ma petit filous?

MUST go - sorry - Apprentice final beckons!
xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Heee!! The wise one!!

I am liking it!!! I just text you Mrs! Got used to your phone or just ignoring me for the apprentice then! They both get a job anyway!! Cop out!!!

Heroin addict wearing playboy knicks, would like to see that headline!!!

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

D'oh! I'm trying to put music on my phone - I don't know if I can retrieve texts while it's connected to the PC! Darn it...

Still haven't thought of that pun!

God, SO disappointed he chose Simon and not Kristina - he's sweet but a bit wet! She's excellent.
Hey ho.

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

Miranda lol at you

I am still mad as a hatter but 
Well i am just about to sit and watch BB 
Just switched it over to watch on c4 when knock at door and it was a hunky PC

Hes took all the details and said that in all honesty your not going to get them back, it seems like its a common thing for the local addicts to do however he thinks they have a key to this flat OMG

He also thinks that they thought it was empty and when they heard me talking to willow they panicked picked up what they could and went so we need to change locks, i can claim my insurance, but wish didnt have to

he asked if we objected to them appealing in local paper if anyone saw anything can u imagine the headline

Willow was very well behaved whilst he was here and when he went to look in garden for access route she followed him out for a pee!

Willows now gone to bed with DH

I am going to watch BB and try and find some clothes to wear tomorrow 

I will catch up with you all tomorrow
Willows been to thorntons
dh has been to disney store and keeps going on about my age
oh well at least i wont be as old as him!
hehehe

love to all 
tomorrows gotta be a better day!

Emxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]HAPPY BIRTHDAY EM!!!!! - THE BEST MOD GOING COMMANDO WE KNOW!!!!![/move]

Enjoy your day - make sure you get extra pampering to make up for a crappy week!

xxx


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Miranda - fellow apprentice fan - Kristina deserved it more - Simons sweet but like a hyperactive puppy  

xxx

HAPPY BIRTHDAY EM - hope you have a lovely day . xx

CJ


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Morning all,

I will try to catch up with everyone, but i am totally lost!!!! Ds also doesn't help, you should see the uncomfortable position i have to sit in, just so i can semi read and reply, without him either pressing all the keys or closing the lid on laptop!!!    

Last night wasn't really that teary as its all kept nice and light hearted, he was such a lovley little boy tho - i would have adopted him given half the chance!!!

Hang on.............ok now i have retrieved ds from toilet and his sock from the dog - i am back!!!

Right where was i

Kate - I am a detention officer for local police and a special constable. Lots of fun!!!!! 

Miranda - I am still   about your Dr.........

CJ - How are you feeling??

Em - HAPPY BIRTHDAY      I hope you have an enjoyable day   

Julie - Sorry i missed you yesterday  , am i forgiven??

Nic - How are you?

Mitch - Are you excited/nervous

Lil C - How are you feeling??

Have i missed anyone If i have sorry  ..... I am off out for lunch today. Freddie can't come this time tho as its inside  , so i will suffer for that later!!! Besides i haven't got over the last time we took him out for breakfast, he knocked the table and broke a cup..THEN refused to eat his bacon buttie unless i put ketchup on it!!!!! HONESTLY..

Oh well, oh and as for my ticker i get in a muddle when i try to do one!! I can't even change my picture on profile... i am sooooooo    when it comes to computers!!!!!

Rambling now aren't i

Laters Lovlies, Jena xxxxxxxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Morning girlies

Jena, who is freddie??!!! Glad the evening was good, little boy sounds gorgeous. Enjoy your lunch!

Another   on the board eh! Blimey! Are you taken off duties now

Where is everyone today 

Dh has to do a speech today to 1600 college kids about what employers want from candidates and how to make sure their cvs are up to date and good, he is dreading it!!! HA! Bless him, he thinks he will get heckled and booed off the stage!!!  

Bye!!!

xxxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Morning girls

Justa quickie, i will do personals later, 

[fly][Happy Birthday Em  color=#ff27ff][/color][/fly]

have a good one!

mitch
xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Ohh Em, I posted on the birthday board hun, but


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!

        ​


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Kate does your dh work in recruitment ? 

I do and had to do a similar thing about 2 years ago but only to 100 school leavers - very scary though !!

I'm feeling ok today , still aching slightly but doc said my ovaries were the size of satsumas so s'pose thats normal - still can't get my embyro pic from phone to mac as can't find the right usb - will get dh to sort later.  Taking it nice and easy but feel guilty about being in pj's at 10am ...

How is everyone ? 

CJ xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

ok totally confused as so much has been happenin.....
kate-i see your still takin metformin.still tryin to tak it but its not workin well as i keep forgettin still.am i ment to be takin it whilst dr as i have been?

curly-good to see youve had et.good luck 

miranda-hows things going?

heffalump-happy birthday

jena-hows things?got a scan date yet?

luckystars-you not matched yet get on that phone and moan

nic-you starting soon?

and hello to those ive missed.i know theres someone whos dr in a couple of days but cant rememeber who 

haylley


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Morning Girls,

Just had breakfast and feel better now!!!!

Em - *[fly]HAPPY BRITHDAY TO YOU!!! [/fly]* I i hope u have a good day!!!!!

Kate and Miranda - I know my jobs are sooo different I get bored with jobs but I'm happy in the one I'm in now!!! I'm not a police officer I'm a 999 operator I take 999 calls for the met police I cover Croydon/Kenely/addington/south norwood ect ... its a good job just long shifts and your always busy....

Right well DP has gone to work he had to run for the train bless him, not sure what to do today I really want to get my hair cut but then the next day I change my mind!!!! Still waiting for a call from the Lister!!!!   ..

I have to get the house clean today as I'm back to work 2mor and I'm looking after DP's ds tomorrow night... That situation I'm finding very hard at the moment coz when his ds is round ours all I hear is DAD DAD DAD sometimes it just upsets me 

Kate - my local hosp is Mayday not sure if u have ever been there trust me I don't go there unless its urgent its that bad!!!!!!!!!!

 to everyone else

Julie xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

CJ he does yeah, we both used to work in nursing recruitment then he moved to straight recruitment and loves it! He is dreading the speech!! He has 2 today so funny!!! (mean wife!)

Dont feel guilty about the pj's hun!!! You are on the 2ww you need to be relaxed!!  

Hayley, yup I am still on the met, I have pco thats why I am still taking them, in the hope that it will magically do something for me! Yes, take them all the way through tx, up until pg test, do you have pco/s as well or is it just for tx? As if you have pco/s metformin can sometimes help with the threat of mc but obviously if you dont have that then you will stop taking them. 

Julie, on a pamper mission this week huh! Good for you! I can imagine its quite hard to have your dp's son round, but you will be hearing mummy soon enough hun. I would give lister a call tomorrow if you havent heard anything? At least then you will know you should hear back by monday? Im sure they wont mind. Good luck. 
Also, Mayday yes! When I lived at home it was my nearest hospital as well, and when I fell down some stairs and ripped all the ligaments in my foot I had to sit in a&e for 12 hours!!! Then they x rayed the wrong part of my foot, told me they couldnt put a plaster on it as it was too late, and gave me crutches and left me, so I promptly fell over! (Into another cubicle through the curtain!! dh found it hilarious but it so WAS NOT  ) so yup, I hate that hospital! Thats also where my Dad was when they botched his operation in jan, and he was rushed to st georges for 8 weeks. 

xxxx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Me again,

right I called the Lister I could not help it!!! Lena answered the phone I asked her for an update. She said there is no match as yet she also she had someone in mind but as this person has been waiting for 2 and half years they want to think about it. She said that she has given her my details and she will contact me when she knows something!!!! she also said not to worry but thats easier said than done?  

I feel abit low now...... I have to pop into town as my mum and dad spilt up about a year ago and its very raw with my mum. My 2 younger brothers want to go and see him on Sunday so I said that I will go with them, I don't really want to tho coz if my mum finds out she wont speak to me again!!!!!!! So I have to get my dad a present.

Why cant they match me is there something wrong with me !!!! Be nice !!!

Julie xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh hun there is nothing wrong with you!!! 

Its a case of getting the colouring right, the description, and then of course our recipients have to be sure that we are the right donors for them, its all serious stuff, but you will be matched! They wouldnt have accepted you if you they didnt think they could!

Now, you know you have a potential match, she just needs to think about it, could you imagine waiting 2 years to get started? God, she must be going mental! Then as soon as she has decided Lena will let you know it could be tomorrow!! 

What a nightmare with your parents, surely your mum will know that you want to go see him on Fathers day though? 

xxxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi

Julie - I know it is so frustrating waiting and don't blame you for ringing the Lister again.  Hope the recipient gets back to you soon - once your recipient agrees your feet won't touch the ground it'll all go so fast!  Your potential recipients might not turn you down 'because of you' might just not fit in with their plans right now (holidays, new jobs, moving house - anything really) Don't worry xx

Kate - havent you got some typing to do?  or you saving it all now till Holly is away.  Ooh what exciting things are you going to do with your hubby while shes away?  Your Dh will be fine today! Why did I think he was a photographer?? or does he do that aswell?  i will have to pick your dh brains for my son...he's 13 this year but insists hes going to uni when hes old enough, he has a few potential careers in mind but tells us his 'career' whilst at uni will be working in a strip bar     I think he means lady strippers.....

CJ - Hope your ok, god don't worry about pj's at 10am (bet there nice and comfy on the belly!)

Hayley - have you got your baseline booked yet?

Miranda - where are you today?

Jena - whens your scan? 

Em -   HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! any news on your knickers yet?

will pop back later as I have nothing to report and am still picking bugs out of my ears (took archie down the field and there was loads of black bug things - yuk i feel all itchy)

Nic x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya, 

Yup Nic, I am typing! when I get back from dropping madam I have a quick look on here, then start typing, but leave this logged in so thats maybe why I am still here when I'm not!? I am doing the bulk of it on saturday though! 

Halfway through now, taken me, 4 hours to do 40 mins so I think Im on target!!

My dh is a phtotographer! Its complicated, Ill do my best here! When we met at college we were both studying photography, we both are qualified, he took the career and travelled the world, then we got married and the travelling was getting a bit much, then we had Holly so it had to stop, one year he was away for 40 weeks, not in one go, but spread out, and we missed so many things together, so he went behind the desk so to speak (sports photographer, you may well have seen his piccies out and about  ) and then he got fed up doing that so moved into recruitment, but he does photography at weekends when he feels the need! I think if we had enough money for him to buy all the camera gear and passes to things such as the Tour de france and stuff (which he is most famous for) he would be off like a shot now! maybe one day!!! 

I think your son sounds like he is gonna be a typical man!! A strip bar in uni eh! What bloke wouldnt!?!?! Bless, how much do they know at 13?!  

Hope you got the bugs out?! Yuck!! I had 2 spiders jump me when I opened the window in the car, nearly flew out of my seat!!!

Where is Miranda today!?


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Kate - you'd be shocked - he knows stuff that even I don't and I'll like to think I'm well *ahem* informed    - I do think I should clarify with him if he was going to be doing the stripping of helping the ladies strip!!!!! 

When have you got to do your typing by?

I thought I remember you saying your hubby was a photographer - shame we have the tour de france finishing in Canterbury soon you could have come to visit! No life for a marrid couple though with him being away so much.

Its so quiet here today........

Nic x


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

OK, I bored...and got thinking (which is always quite dangerous).  I wonder how some of our graduates are getting on.  

I know I was guilty of this when I got pregnant - I just disappearred and came back very occasionnally to post.

Does anyone hear from Alexia, Shye, Jetabrown?? who else has has got a bfp and disappearred??

i wonder how they are getting on - if your lurking ladies let us know how you are x

Nic x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

hello - I'm back!

Had a day teaching 10-year-olds on a 'media day' at one of the local schools. 150 kids in batches of 30 - terrifying!

But once you teach them shorthand (the secret code of newspaper reporters) they love it.

ANYhoo, I'm popping off again to walk the doggies and get straight, and I'll be back later!

Oh, and cubicle curtain, Kate? *Snorts*
It's like Del Boy falling through the bar hatch!  

xxxx


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi all 

Eventually got out of pjs at 1pm today - couldn't take it anymore and had to put a load of washing on ( how exciting ) did make dh take it out - going to go back to work tomorrow to keep me occupied before I go   .

feel v pleased with myself a just blue toothed embie pictures to mac who needs men    

Kate sorry to   but miranda's right a real del boy classic

Julie fingers crossed you get your match soon    

Hayley   hun   

Hi also to Jena, Nic, Mitch, Lil C & Em .xxx  ( is that us all ?? )

cj xxx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Girls,

How are we all? Ive been into town getting DP's fathers day sorted as his parents live in Norfolk so I have to send the stuff that we have got him 

DP said he would be home at 6 now he has called and said he will be home at 8pm   so I told him that we can get a takeaway as I'm not waiting to cook....

I'm not looking forword to work 2morrow  I have to be at work for 8am OMG I will have to go to bed early 

Speak soon 

Julie xx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hello

Where is everyone tonight I'm off to get takeaway and then watch BB 

WHERE ARE THE LISTER GIRLS!!!!! WHERE ARE THE LISTER GIRLS

Ju xx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello you bunch of   ,

CJ - Nothing wrong in staying in PJ's til 1pm......... its a favourite hobby of mine in fact!!   

Miranda - Papparazzi You should try for BB, you would get close up to Dermot, mmmmmmmm    

Kate - I am currently on Maternity leave and Freddie is my doggy. Tell you what annoyed more about work, pregnant druggies that were only worried about where their next hit was coming from     

Julie - I have missed you..... don't you love me no more    , was hot fuzz any good

Nic - I am still here   

Maria - Where are you?? Has anyone heard from her?? Is she ok??

Hayley - I too took Met up until test day, hope that helps  

Em - Have you had a good birthday?

Mitch - You are quiet, are you ok??

Have i missed anyone?? Yep....

Lil C - Sorry, how are you hun   

Is that everyone I hope so........

I am good, had a lovley lunch and a good natter, very pleasant. Freddie was NOT amused and after i got home snuck into the kitchen and stole the tea towel when i didn't notice (i really didn't, it was later when i went to use it, i thought strange, then thought that i may have put it in the wash and not remembered...etc....anyhoo, got a clean one out, then noticed it was in freddies bed!!!)..he then stole ds dummy!!!! Spoilt doggy...... so as i was rescuing that ds pulls down one of the vertical blinds!!!    ... apart from that my day has been event free.

Lots of love Jena xxx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Julie - I just crossed post with you!! Why are you logged onto msn


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Cor where is everyone!?

Em, hope you had a lovely birthday and you were spoilt rotten!!

Jena, wow still on maternity leave and now preggers again! Will you have to go back in between?? 

Miranda, wow sounds like a nightmare, glad you got the kids under control though with your secret codes!!!

Where is everyone?!

xx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Morning Girls

You have had a nice long chatter   

I was having a grump day yesterday MEN !!! so did'nt want to lower the mood, but back now smiles all round. 

Booked my flights to come over all I need now is Lena to cancel. 1 day to go getting nervous now. 

Caught ds watching a dvd at 11 pm last night    so he is totally in the dog house. He is only 9 so normal bed time is 8pm. I found my dd had got  herself dressed too in bed, when I woke her she said, she thought she was helping I did not have to get her clothes out for school and she was already for me! Sweet but made to put nightclothes on again!!

Kate did you watch BB last night, I missed it   so anything good happen? I have o say the curtain thing I would have   too as that is a normal occurance for me. Nice when it is someone else. (not the bit on hurting yourself thou )

Jena I'm o.kay missus, just had a bit of a barny at dh which left me seething, he had decided he was going to only come for ec and leave  me to travel to london with the children for et on my own and fly back to DK after, as he felt he could not take more time off work.    Well he is coming now!   It sounds like Freddie and Maddie have the same tendencies, she is a right thief. 

Julie that call will come, this was the hold up for me, so don't worry honey you are nearly there. By the way I agree I do like the dark hair on you. Very nice    

Miranda your day must have been hectic, did the kids ask any really funny questions?   I think most kids find media interesting. Did you speak to the jinmed ladies? 

Hows our two pupo ladies doing? hello CJ, hello Lil C hows it all going for you?

Hayley hows the sniffing going? I am getting a tinsy bit nervous especially abou the timings I forget all the time and am worried I may forget the sniff.

Maria if you are reading this   hope you are o.k?

Nic are you on count down yet? I'm on about seeing Miranda   not long until 25 the time seems to be racing past at the moment. Bugs int he hair yuck! is that from the long grass?

Em did you have a good birthday yesterday? DH get you something nice   It is a shame about those clothes. I would be guttered too. 

Hello Ally hope your hols is great.

catch up later guys

mitch
x


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Kate morning miss   crossed posts with you are you busy already?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello gals!

Not teaching today *shudders* thank the lord! God, it was so tiring - wouldn't want to be doing THAT every day! Though I guess you'd find a rhythm...

The Jinemed is sounding better and better by the day - the sirector emails back promptly and pelasantly, and I've been told by others who've been there that they are lovely. They give you a mobile phone to call the clinic with and even pick you up from the airport! AND their success rates equal the Lister, AND they'll treat me with my low AMH...
So, quite excited! Anyone fancy a holiday in Istanbul in September with me?   Going to be there for at least ten days on my own before dh flies out.

Yaroo, Mitch! Nearly there! Shame about the row with dh - but they twig eventually how important they are in this process! The kids asked some funny questions, but it was ok. Nothing too bad! I have to remember not to swear, so I was more concerned with that!

How's it going Nic? Looking forward to your hols? If you're going to the Eden Project one of the days you could always pop in on your way back to Weymouth, if you have the energy! Sounds like a hectic few days though - don't worry, there'll be other times if you're too kacked!

Jena, how long maternity leave do you GET? Lucky thing!

Ju, I've not been watching much BB, as I've got hooked on Britain's Got Talent, but it's only this week, so I'll be back in the BB fold soon!

CJ and Lil C, how's your PUPO-ness?

Maria - are you ok? Hope you're having a nice week off and being pampered a little.

Right chaps - I'm off to get a coffee before ringing Marie Wren for my follow-up appt.
laters!

xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya!

Miranda good luck for the call hun, I thought you were having Jaya, but Marie is lovely, hope she comes up with some answers for you. I  would have come to Istanbul with you hun!!! Sounds like a brill clinic, we may be looking abroad if the next go doesnt work for us, as its so much cheaper. Have you heard back about the follie count yet? 

Mitch, men eh! Glad you got it sorted though! Would have been fun having et on your own! Not!!! Hope you ok not long to go!!!

I didnt watch BB last night no, went to Hollys friends after school then picked dh up then went to my sisters for the evening which was nice. I havent seen it for a while now!!

Right better shoot, making sausage sandwiches for us 3, dh is off today! Then mrs is off to nursery. No typing today so will be back later girlies. 

Mira, GOOD LUCK!

Maria, hope you ok??

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hmmmn, yes, it was ok-ish. Seems it's my lack of eggs that's the real problem, but she wasn't against the DHEA or anything else I might do to try and improve things.

I may have a very little time left, or my perimenopausal state could drag on for years, but I should get on with it anyway. She says my chances are 1 in four at the mo - if I was over 40 with my AMH it would be just 2.6 per cent.

They'd put me on the same meds as before, too.

I'm really thinking of Istanbul first though. 

Don't know about the follie count yet! Hopefully the NHS will do at least this for me.

Right, I'm off into town to get a father's day pressie and collect dsd from her exam and deliver her to her horrible mother. Apparently she was worried she might be pregnant again.  
Shame she didn't have her tubes tied instead of dh having a vasectomy, eh? Might have been a better idea.

STILL - onwards and upwards!

xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Glad it went okish. At least now you know the meds would be the same you can say to the new clinic what plan you were on and go from there. 

You dont sound at all happy today Mrs, hope everything is ok. 

xxxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Girlies.

I have just been for my heamophilia appointment...thinking today was going to be the day I would get the final piece to Charlies puzzle and be able to draw a line under things.  err no.  I had a thrombophilia screen done on my pregnancy blood and also about 10 weeks after it ended and they both come back clear so they will NOT use heparin in future pregnancies and what happened to Charlie was just 'one of those things'.  I so hoped today I would have a reason and know they will be able to treat it in the future to stop it happening again but now I have to go into anther pregnancy totally blind and just hoping it will turn out ok.  Can I put myself through that?  I really don't want to give up yet but don't know if I can handle the heartbreak again.  I'm so confused. I just wanted answers and no one can give them to me.  Can it really just happen for no reason?  Why didn't I have any problems when I had my first son? I could go one but it would just be rambles so I shall walk the dog and come back.

I have read your posts and will pop back in a bit and catch up with you all.

Nic x


----------



## little seahorse (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi all....not been around much for a few days. Been feeling a bit   ...think this 2ww is having a strange effect on me!!! Been very emotional and everything hurts!!! Sore (.)(.) and funny pains every now and again - is this normal I certainly don't feel normal....only 5 days to go though!! We were going to test on Thursday 21st because we were told 12 days from ET, but had a letter from clinic today that said to test 14 days from EC which was on Wednesday 6th....so we have decided on the 20th now!! 

Am at work at moment so haven't got time to do any personals....just hope everyone is OK and not feeling as   as I do!!

Take care xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Aww, Nic, I'm so sorry you feel so vulnerable to it happening again. But if it's 'just one of those things' that means it's much LESS likely to happen again, surely?
The odds are in your favour to have a completely normal pregnancy now - you just have to convince yourself of that. You'll not feel the same after Charlie, of course you won't. But you can look at the statistics and convince yourself it's unlikely to happen again.
I can't even begin to imagine the heartbreak you've been through and it would make anyone scared to try again.
But you have to weigh that up against your anticipated feelings if you _don't _ try again. It's better to have no regrets, I think, as they screw you up inside.

Nah Kate, I'm ok today - feel quite proud of myself actually, that I've managed to get so much sorted in a week!
But the ex-wife situation does piddle me off, because she's such a selfish individual. Twice she's beggared off and left one or other of the kids with us, then got jealous and tried to mess things up by remote control. I tried my best with her for ten years, but she's unsalvagable as a person.
The fact that she sends me little messages through the youngest, telling me she can get pregnant naturally, makes me utterly sick to my stomach. Is she doing it on purpose? I dunno, but I'd just rather not hear about it.

xxxx


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Miranda - she sounds absolutly vile, why are some people only concerned with trying to hurt others - she must lead such a miserable life    

Nic   - it must be hard to deal with something like that and understandably your fragile . xxxx

Lil C - I know what you mean - I haven't got sore (.)(.)' s - but I keep nudging them to see if they are starting to feel sore though- god hope no-ones looking at work -      I have had some sharp pains earlier today but i feel nothing now ??   

Kate - Sausage sandwiches - yummy !!   How are you today ? 

Mitch - bet your so excited now you have flights book    

Jena - did you get any symptoms in 2ww ??    its still early as only 2 days after but driving me  

Hi also to Julie , Hayley & Em  - 

take care  

cj xxxx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi girls,

CJ - Only madness   , i had NO symptoms at all!!!   

Lil C- For you too hun,    

Miranda - Why, oh why is it people like her can fall naturally and the likes of us suffer!! Surley it should be the other way round!!    

Kate - I get a years leave, 6months paid, 6 months unpaid and i will be going back inbetween, need the money!!!

Mitch - I think our men nead slapping back into place every now and then, mine certainly does    

Em - Did you go on a shopping spree, perfect excuse, birthday and you needed more!!   

Maria -  

Hayley - Hows it going?

Nic -  

Julie - How was your first day back at work

As for me, i am good, did lots of housework today..... for those who haven't been watching BB.... that Charly is seriously doing my head in, she is sooooo full of herself its unreal!!!!! She says that she is the 'it' girl of the house etc.....   

God all i seem to do these days is moan.... be honest am i becoming a moaning minnie??

I am mortified, going to take stock of myself.....

Love Jena xxx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Just a short one from me today I'm so tired and I have to go and Pick Dp's ds up from his mum that will be fun  !!!!!!  I hated work today first day back and I wanted to book some holiday, I just need to get back into the swing of things and I should be OK!!!!!!!!!

CJ - I hope your OK and the   is not making you to  

Lil c - How u ? 

Kate - Hows the work going I hope u will be watching BB tonight!!!!!!!

Miranda - How are u today 

Em - Did you have a nice birthday how was Ur meal??

Jena - Where are you are u not talking to me  

Nic - Have you been to work today?? 

Mitch - GOOD LUCK for 2mor with the start of Ur TX let me know how it goes!!!!!

 to anyone I have missed I'm so running late for picking up Ryan so I had better go..... I will be putting him to bed early as I have to watch BB OMG Charley needs to shut up she is really getting to me....... Still no phone call from the lister!!!  I'm getting very upset now, you have all been matched but not me    

Speak Later...

Julie xx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

hi Girls

Thanks Julie I will let you know how it goes  Its awful going back to work after a break, do you work a lot of shift too? Lena will    you soon, wish I could say more   sending you lots of                      

Nic I just wanted to give you a   it must be a really difficult decision for you.  

Miranda I think it is great of you deciding on Jinmed. The girls seem nice on the other thread, they seem to have a lot of good results too    I enjoyed the nations got talent there was some really good acts

Hi Jena I think charley is a total pain in the rear too. Have you noticed she shakes a lot. Or is it me  


Kate I love sausages, we don't get them here either not like the ones from the U.K   brown sauce smothered all over. You always make me hungry  

Em well tell us then, was it good?  Your birthday  

Lil C 2ww is such an emotional time isn't it  keep strong my girl          

Cj you seem to be doing well. keep as relaxed as you can, fingers crossed for you     

getting a little nervous now, no turning back. what times  did you girls down reg at ?

not sure when to do it, as I have to remember to take an hour off when I get to the U.K. Please can you tell me your d/r times  

thanks girls

mitchx


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Hey Mitch 

I d/r at the following times 7am, 3pm  and 11pm although a lot of the time I couldn't stay awake so sometimes as eary as 10pm or 10.30 pm - i used to set my phone alarm to remind me. Where  do live Mitch ??

cj xxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi CJ

I live in Denmark. Can you sometimes take the sniffer a bit later than your set time. Say if I ws 15 minutes late taking it does this make a difference?

mitch
xx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi I'm back.

I feel better - everyone has said its a good thing that it is unexplainable and that means it won't happen again - I was looking at it the other way - if there was something wrong they would treat me for it.  I need to be more positive don't I. Glass half full and all that stuff!

Julie - Charle  ? She is so bloody up herself. Can't wait till shes evicted, will be so funny!  I am off work last week of June and the following week will only be working a day and a half - is going to be great!!

Em - where is you? hope you had a nice birthday.

Kate - hope your ok hun

Miranda - My sister is in a very similar situation to you - think I told you before. Her hubby has 4 kids with his ex.  He had a vasectomy....etc. My sister is so timid and his ex used to be so horrid to her.  
 Are you back at work next week? We can e-mail and arrange something for when I'm done your way. Do you not live in weymouth then?

Seahorse - I feel for you - the 2ww is the worst part of the whole tx.  Soon be over.

Mitch - the bugs were from the crops (we go over the farm fields) wont be doing that for a while - makes me all itchy. Archie loves it though as hes only small he runs out into the crops and then leaps through them as thats the only way he can see where hes going!(imagine a little spring lamb bouncing around) t'is so cute. Oh and for the sniffing you could set your mobile phone alarm to remind you to sniff, thats what i did last time

Hmm who have i missed.....

Jena - how old is your little boy? im presuming hes under one if your still on maternity leave.  You dont moan..................much   

And toanyone I missed -   hope your ok

Nic x


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

crossed posts  

Mitch - if your a bit out on your times it should be ok.  I was an hour or so out a few times last tx

I am going to sniff at 8am, 4pm and then bedtime which will be 10ish unless I go bed earlier.

Im having enough problems remembering to take the pill at the same time every day though  

Nic x


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Nic - i'm offended it was me you forgot  
 

Mitch I did forget a few times and  took it later  and was never a problem - never completly missed a sniff though,  xx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Nic I haven't managed to take my pill at the same time I forgot about that  never mind I still took it everyday just at different times as long as it is within 12hr I believe then its o.k....I think


Just saw your post CJ.  I know I will forget so as long as it is nothing major I'll be o.k   

mitch

x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya girls, 


Shhhhh, listen? Can you hear it? Nope neither can I!!! Boo has gone to the seaside with nanny and dada and I have NO idea what to do with myself!!! hahahaha!! Missing her though! 

Nic, I can imagine it must be really confusing, on one hand you want something to say, this is why it went wrong, but on the other hand you know there is nothing wrong now, that wont mean a healthy baby. xxx

Mitch, my sniffs were 7.30am, 3.30pm and 11.30pm, I set the alarm on my phone! I had no problem staying awake for the night one but getting up for the early one! Im sure being a bit out wont hurt but try and stick to it as much as poss. 

CJ how you doing hun? In pj's?!

Miranda the ex sounds like a complete cow, ignore it hun, you will get there very soon and she will have nothing to throw at you anymore!! Urgh people like that make me sick. 

Hope everyone is ok, dh and I are planning a takeway and a relaxing evening then tomorrow night I am going to see 3 gorgeous men, Brad, George and Matt, hmmmmmm cant wait!!!

xxxxx


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Kate  - I'm bad - I went to work today    - felt better for it as kinda kept me occupied - I will be getting in them soon ready for britains got talent and BB  - dilema which to watch and which to sky +

I know I'm not meant to have hot baths - is it ok to have a warmish one as my shower is crap - we are getting a new bathroom  fitted in 1 weeks time - infact we are moving to mil's  on sunday as have builders in for next 3 weeks - shes lovely and will spoil me rotten  

Sounds like you will have a lovely weekend to spend with your dh and brad, george and matt tomorrow - a little greedy I think  

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Nic -hi!
Yes, I'm back at work next week. Just as well - it'll keep me away from all my research! Going a bit loo-la with it... I live in a village off the A37 between Dorchester and Yeovil called Maiden Newton. So we're nearly on the way to the Eden Project I reckon! I used to live in Weymouth, but hated it - too many orrible tourists! There are nice ones like yourself of course, but I used to have to clear my gas box outside of kebab wrappers every weekend morning - bah!

Kate - I felt so much at a loose end this week too! Better make a list of all the things you can't do when Boo's around and get on with them! Drink vodka, shag on the stairs, etc...  

What do you reckon girlies? Shabnam to go out tonight? I reckon so - she reminds me of the witch in Wizard of Oz! 

CJ, I don't have a shower so I had baths all the time. By next time hopefully we'll have the bathroom sorted - it's the one really unfinished room in the house.
Anyone know a cheap builder and plumber?

Ju - it's so hard to go back after a break! But you'll feel better soon I hope. I've got to save the rest of my hols this year for Turkey, as that'll be over two weeks. Might even have to take some unpaid leave, which is bad. Work will give me sick leave for appts, but I think two weeks might be pushing it!

Mitch, Hayley, Em, Maria, Lil C - hello!

xxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

OK - this post is exclusively for CJ as I appear to have forgot her earlier  

CJ - Hope your ok.  Hows 2ww treating you? going crazy yet?    

Am I forgiven now  

Nic x


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

yay !! My own personal post - forgiven of course  

2ww  its going to be a long weekend of analysing everything  - feel ok though -thanks  

Miranda - cheap builders & plumbers ? Do they exist ? 

xxxxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Miranda  - NEVER EVER give a cheap plumber a job.  We made that fatal mistake once.  Long story but is very funny and ended up in DH knocking on his door one evening saying 'heres your tools, dont come back' 
I just checked out Maiden Newton on multimap - thats a little way out of weymouth isnt it.

CJ - even sky+ is not enough in this house!! At the moment we have rugby on record (DH in bed otherwise he'd be watching it) DS is watching something on movies and I just had to cancel my programme as it all clashed!  I'll have to go upstairs to watch BB - once our garage is converted I'm going to get another sky+ box in there exclusively for me!

Kate - enjoy your evening   early night?  

Whats everyones weather been like today? Ours was lovely - rained hard last night but beautiful sunshine today. I'm doing a bootfair on sunday so hope its nice then. We have so much junk to get rid of.

Nic x


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Evening all,

Kate - Please may i borrow Brad, as you have 4 men i think it only right you share!!   

CJ - I personally stuck to showers, when is your test date??   

Mitch - I sniffed at 7am, 3pm and 10pm (ish), i was late occasionally but then i would be late for my own funeral!!!  

Nic - Glad you feel a little more positive  , ds is 10 months old result of tx no.5

Lil C - Have you lost the plot yet??  

Em - Where are you?

Julie - Of course i still love you, i haven't called because you was at work   

Miranda - You forgot me    

Hayley/Maria - Where are you guys

If i missed anyone i is sorry  . 

I can't remember who said Charly shakes but i can tell ya, if i came face to face with her she would   , sorry but she winds me up almost as much as Peter Stringfellow, and boy do i not like that man!!! I agree that Shabs may go tonight simply cos its obvious that she is only in it for the fame....... all 2 minutes of it    
Had quite an easy day today went to my mates this afternoon and had a gossip......... thats been about it really.

Speaky soon Love Jena xxxxxxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Jena - your DS is gorgeous!!  Where the hell did Peter Stringfellow come into things?  Anyway i think hes quite sexy     Shabnam will disappear very quickly after leaving the house, shes a freak and no one is going to be interested in her.  Shes apparently been on that Ant and Dec current program (sorry dont know what its called as dont watch it) and she was on embarrassing illnesses. If you put her name in as a search on youtube you'll see. 

I am loving the 2 new guys on BB and I quite like Channelle and although I hated the twins when they went in I now think they are SO sweet and really like them.

Nic x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

well i is here ladies finding it so hard to catch up with you all

kate-you had you bloods back yet?what takeaway you had?

curly&seahorse-hows those 2ww going?

nic-so youre dr soon?thats good  close to my dates aswell

miranda-how did the follow up app go?

luckstars-sorry you havent been matched yet  it must be soo frustratin.good luck for that phone call 

honneybee-got luck in dr  you sniffin or injectin? we should be on 2ww together with luck on our sides.is this your 1st tx?

jena-i is here.findin it hard to keep up with you all.not been on much due to work and being tired.hows things going with you?got a scan date yet?

have i missed anyone?im sorry if i have.hello!!!!
well my news is that ive started spotin v small amount this evening.so i shall be ringin them up on monday.oooohhhh gettin excited.just a question ladies.....are embies at a 4cell and 5 cell ok on day 2??worring that they shoould be more and thats why it didnt work.does anyone know of anyone havin had lower cells and gettin a bfp?

hayley


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Just a quick one as I'm so tried and I need my sleep as DP's ds will get me up early in the morning .... We may take ds to Brighton 2mor depends what that weather is like as it was nice today!!!!!! 

Well BB should be intresting now  I was singing at the TV GET CHARLEY OUT GET CHARLEY OUT!!!! how sad.....  but I mean it!!!

I hope everyone is well and has a good weekend I just really hope Lena  me on Monday Its sad coz I keep looking at my phone so I hope Monday is the day for me !!!!!!  coz this waiting is driving me mad  

Speak Soon,

Julie xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Morning girlies!!!  

Hope everyone is ok!!

I got up this morning and wondered why it was so quiet!!! My little boo, just phoned me and she HAS ONLY JUST GOT UP!? She never ever does that at home! I'll be having words!!!

Last night was strange! But also muchas fun!!!   Ahhh!!! Ready to face work!!!

Jena you can def have Brad hun, George is mine so noboday ask for him right! (Dh is on offer for the night so dont feel shy, ask away!)

Julie, enjoy brighton, my dh is working there today!! He said its hacking it down at the moment though?

W4AM, yay! Baseline scan here you come! I dont know about the embies hun, I would say 4 & 5 cell on day 2 is good, why did they do day 2 transfer though and not day 3? Are you on any extra vits this time??

Nic, I like Chanelle as well, and ziggy makes me laugh. The only one I cannot stand is that stupid Charley, she should hear what they are saying outside, did you see last night, she thought they were cheering her!!! URGH! Hows you anyway hun!

Miranda, what do you have planned for today?? Hope you ok, you have been oh so quiet!! 

Maria, cant wait to see some piccies of the new house!!! Hope you ok. 

CJ, I stuck to showers as well hun, didnt want to risk anything. When I read your post, I saw can I have a bath, my shower CAP.....!! I was thinking where the hell is she gonna put that!?!?!?!?    

Right better shift my bottom!! No doubt I will be back to say hi later!!!

xxxxx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Morning,

Kate week looked at the weather as well and thought we would leave Brighton for today and now we have said that and coz its to late to go now its sunny!!!!! Just my luck!!!!

I'm going to pop into town and DP is going to take ds swimming I'm not going then we are going to pop to DP's uncles. I'm back to work again 2mor and then me and my brothers are meeting up with my dad for a meal so that should be fun!!!!!!

I hope everyone has a good weekend 

Julie xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello girlies!

The weather can't make up its blooming mind, can it? I'm going to go and get quietly slaughtered in a pub garden with an old mate who used to work on the paper with me. So hopefully it'll be nice!

Kate, I looked at your message and went 'huh? W4AM? Is that a new breakfast show?' The I realised you were talking to Hayley!  

Anyway, I'll be back, slurring my typing, later.

Have a lovely one y'all!

xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh my god! Why did I do that?! Why didn't I say Hayley!?

God, sorry Hayley, obviously I wasnt with it when I wrote that!!!

Enjoy the pub Mira!!! 

I have nearly finished my typing! Solid since 9.40 this morning! These people never shut up! 

xxxx


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Hiya ladies 

Been into town today and bought myself a lovely new top from monsoon its orange - I have never bought an orange top before in my life -I feel drawn to the colour hope thats  an omen what with it being lucky     , also treated myself to new trousers, handbag, necklace and bracelet then met up with my friend and gorgoeus god daughter who is 20 months and so cute !!

now having a well deserved rest before I go out to dinner for fil 60th b'day tonight.

Tried the shower this morning and nearly broke my   neck after scolding myself so its going to have to be baths just very quick ones though -- hmmmm shower caps - kate what are you thinking ??

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend  sorry for lack of personals - being lazy   

 love cj xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oooooh CJ, handbags!!! My passion!!! I have a whole cupboard full of them and I could live with handbags alone!! Just got a new one the other day! Sounds like you had a lovely morning! Shopping!!

No idea what the shower cap was about!! I had to read it a few times before thinking oh thank god!

I have finished my typing, bout half hour ago, and sent it back and now been offered another 5 hours worth, so as Boo not back til tomorrow afternoon, going to try and get that done tomorrow morning! cant turn down good money now can I! So must have been ok at it!!

Going to have a nice bath and wash my hair ready for the men soon!!!

ha!

xxxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi girls

The weather is chucking it down out there, not nice at all.

CJ shopping very therapeutic bad I have a bad sense of dress   I should call in trinny I think and go for a make over 

Lil C how you doing hon? 

Nic I like chanelle as well, not keen on the twins hair though. It makes me want to go on there with a big pair of knitting needles and make a mess. mind you I just want to give Charley a good wash.

Kate you missed me   100 lines extra work for you   I bet its quiet without Boo. your entertainment line up for tonight sounds like fun. Save me a seat.  

Jena, I think I will go with the same times. I will just have to set the alarm for the morning one when I come over. Anyway.... what have you planned for this evening? anything fun, are u feeling tired yet?

Julie have a nice time with your bros and the meet up with your dad this weekend, it is difficult trying to keep neutral when family is divided.  

Miranda have a great drinking sess with your mate.  I can't stand litter.   when would you do your next tx if you decide to do it? 

Hayley were you not given a date for your baseline scan already? I have not been told to call them when af comes but I do have a scan date for the 22 june.  Good luck with it  

hello maria,em and Ally hope all is well with you girls   and speak to you soon

Well I did something silly last nigt so I have no one but myself to blame  I went into town with some friends and had a few drinks ( it was only 4 I think) which lasted me up until 3 this morning I also drunk water in between but after sniffing this morning I have been sick all day. I wasn't drunk but I think the alcohol was a bad idea. I rarely drink anyway but my friends said I had to have a last drink, my giddy aunt I am paying for it now, was a bit worried as I also retched up my pill but later on I remembered there was a spare one and so I took that. 

so now feeling sorry for myself, I have been so good as well and cut out evrything beforehand. I am sure one slip will not make too much difference.

Thanks for your advise Kate, Jena nic

anyway off to lay down now so talk to you later.

mitch
x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

hello hello a quick post before doing dinner,oh the fun.

kate-dont know why they did a day 2 transfer   maybe it was because we only had 2 left going.yeah takin omega 3 aswell.dont know what its ment todo 

miranda-have fun down pub??havent been in one for ages.i dont drink anyways,havent drunk for about 3 half yrs.i know very sad,dh dont drink either now as i asked him not to beacuse i dont want it kill his swimmers off.

lucky stars-hopefully it will be both our lucky day on monday.for you a phone call to say youre matched and for me to give them a phone call to say ive gott af

honeybee-no have too give them a ring when get af and then book a baseline scan.

curly- 

and hello to everyone else

hayley


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi everyone  

Mitch - What pill are you taking

Hayley - Are you taking pregnacare? Did they recommend that to you?

Kate - Thanks for the loan of Brad...     

Nic - Peter Stringfellow drives me round the twist, i mean who does he think he is saying whether someone is pretty/skinny/big boobed etc enough to go into his club      especially considering he is no oil painting himself (boardering on a perv in my opinion!!!!!!!! (ok deep breaths...deep breaths....)

CJ - Shopping....i lurve shopping so relaxing and theraputic, especially with a cappucino and choco muffin  

Em, Lil c, Ally, Maria, Julie, Miranda - Hope you are all ok?? 

I have had a really lazy day today and have done nowt!!! Mainly because ds decided to start his day at 5 am,   , which is not good as i am up and down in the night (more times than a whores nightdress) peeing!!!! Tomorrow i will pull myself together and get the shopping in and the ironing done......she says!!   

Hope everyone ok? Enjoying your weekend, weather pretty dire tho!! 

Love to all Jena xxxxxxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Moprning girls

felling fine today   going fishing with dh and kids to day so welly boots and squelchy mud!

The pill was your normal pill microgynon Jena it was my last one to take, I wa told to take the last one when I started the nasal spray.

The first two sniffs not sure if I did it correct but still could taste in the back of my mouth. I have to remember not to pull it away as I sniff, which I keep doing.  

My baseline scan is booked for the 22 so time is ticking.

Hayley i take pregnacare it has some good vits and minerals in it. I lack minerals and am anaemic and so I take extra iron too. 

well  dh is calling we have to go so I will do personals later, have a great day today girls and hope the weather picks up for you. It has finally stopped raining and we have a little sun, so getting out whilst we can 

mitch
xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya girlies

Well, not much chatting been going on has there!!

Mitch, what pill are you taking with the sniff?? Hope you feel better soon, cant have been the alcohol surely, maybe you are a bit run down? 

Jena, hope your little man gives you a decent sleep tonight! Holly is also like a duracel bunny, never stops!!!

Julie, hope the day goes well hun, good luck. x

Miranda, hope the pub was nice, was it warm where you were?? I love sitting outside a pub in the summer!!

Hayley, good luck for tomorrow, omega 3 eh, will have a look at that! We had 3 embies left and 2 leaders, but still a day 3 transfer, maybe this time you will get them back a bit later. Good luck. x

CJ, how was the night out? 

Em, where on earth are you!!! Not seen you since your b.day! Hope you are ok. x

Well, what can I say. George and Brad (shocked that I liked Brad!) have got to be the FITTEST men in the entire world!   cor blimey!          the film was pretty good too! We went to Nandos, never been before and didnt fancy the menu much so we sneaked back out! Then went to TGI's and the wait was 2 hours so we went to Frankie & Bennys, had a lovely 3 course meal, shared starter and massive shared pud and then went to see the film at 11pm!! It didnt finish til 1.30! Flippin knackard I am! Dh had to get up at 7 to get to work! And Now I am drinking my tea before I start! Better get a wriggle on before boo gets back!!

Hope everyone ok! 

Be back later!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello dears!

Just checking in to see how you're all doing.

Mitch, I found the Suprecur very dehydrating, as it shuts down your ovaries - it gives you menopausal symptoms, you see. That's why the drink reacted badly - you'd have needed lots more water to counteract it because of the spray.

The pub was lovely Kate - had a couple of large glasses of wine, a caesar salad and a cheesecake and it went down very well indeed. My pal's trying to persuade me to write a book about this IF nonsense, and I'm seriously considering starting it off.

Hayley, day 2 transfers are pretty standard I think - they only hang on if the embryos look as if they're really sturdy. So good on you! I don't go to pubs much either these days - find them so boring! But lunchtime sessions with a friend you haven't seen for ages are so therapeutic!

CJ, Jena, Maria, Ally, Em, Nic, Ju, Lil C - hellooooo!

xxxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

well ladies an update...about monday....yay im bleeding now so i shall be ringing them tomorrow!!!!!so happy its happenin.me and dh got naughty last night maybe it brought it on.. 

hayley


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It certainly helps me!
Glad you didn't have to resort to the gin and hot baths Hayley!

Right - MUST make this pavlova before I put it off any longer...


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Mmmmm  yummy! Pavlova!!

Glad the old witch has turned up Hayley!!

Right, got to get a wriggle on, finished typing and boo will be here any second! yay!!

xxxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Where is everybody   

Been fishing totally piddled it down so got soaked things you do for men   Went strawberry picking to and pigged out lovely!!

Have you wriggled enough yet Kate? Did Boo have a good time?  I have finished the pill now, it was my last one to take.

Miranda I love pavlova all I seem to think about is food at the moment, is it easy to make ? especially for someone like me all my food explodes.  or burns. I kinda like burnt food now 

Hope you hear soon Hayley good luck    

what are you doing Julie, Nic, Jena Cj, Lil C and Em  Its so quiet

speak to you later off for a nice bath and plenty of smelly bubbles (nice ones not self made)

mitch
x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya lovely lister ladies

Sorry that i havent been around for a few days

My birthday was the pits, dh took me out for an indian i didnt want to go because i didnt feel right but couldnt put a finger on what was wrong

I went, and before i even started eating i started with the runs, it was just like the bowel prep had laid dormant in my bowel, managed to eat a bit of the food and then dh had told the manager that it was my birthday, he had a dessert with a candle brought over

Was then up half the night with dodgy tum, was shivering all night, had temp of 101.1 woke up with headache, told dh our weekend was off!

We did go away for the weekend but havent been that well and havent been able to eat very much but tums settled down now

Willows been a bit weird this weekend she normally loves going out getting fussed but this weekend shes kept shying away from people very weird indeed, altho we had lots of delays on the way there took 6 hrs (normally 2 hrs) today getting home it took 4 and shes just slept on her blanket since getting home

possibly her season could be en route dh says oh great all i need two hormonal women in the house!

I am worried about both my parents and am not due to go and see them til mid july thinking maybe i need to go sooner dad seems to be going down hill from when i saw him 2 weeks ago

anyway i just wanted to say sorry for not being around and not being able to post but i could barely tolerate the screen on friday, i did try to log on from my mobile last night but was having probs with the loggin in and didnt take lap top 

Am off for a bath in 5 mins but will pop back later and do personals

Emxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

aaww Em sounds like you need a   there you go my lovely.

I'm off for my bath now as well 

mitch
xx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hello Girls,

Just a quick on from me as I need my sleep I cant stay awake lately ... I was at work from 7 this morning then me and my brothers went to see my dad..... I will say it was just OK 

Mitch - well done on starting Ur drugs Hun sorry u was sick tho..... I hope everyone is well I will do a longer post 2morrow as Ive had a very bad day at work and saw something that I think will give me nightmares!!!!  but they say brush yourself down and start again!!!!!

Sorry for the moody post I just need some sleep and hope the Lister call me tomorrow.. Hayley - I hope u have good luck 2morrow   Hope all u other lovely girls are OK!!!!

Speak soon

Julie xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh Em, you poor, poor birdie. What a frigging awful time this is for you.

I don't suppose that disgusting stuff you take on holiday for the runs would help? I know myself that if you have particular problems no over-the-counter stuff helps.

I would go and see dad if I was in your shoes. You will feel much better for seeing him and much worse not. You know this already of course, but sometimes it helps if someone says it, too. You need to see if he has gone downhill or not. Chances are he sounds terrible on the phone and it's not quite as bad when you see him face to face.

It does sound like Willow's coming into season. Bryony, before every period, couldn't move for a whole day! Literally, her back end was paralysed! I was incredibly worried, but after the third time I knew what it was. And girls, don't we all feel a bit sorry for ourselves before that time of the month? Poor old Willow. They like a hot water bottle as much as we do, if you have one?
Is she off her food, too? That's a pretty sure sign.

Anyway, the girls send you and Willow lots of licks. xx

Ju, why was your trip to see your dad so sad? I'm so sorry if I've missed something and I should know.
Bloody father's day! It always makes one feel a bit guilty, somehow... I got my dad a card with a bloke pulling his empty trouser pockets out, saying 'what would I do without you' and thanking him for giving me the chance to achieve my dream. I guess we could have sold the house and had a bash at this, but it's a hideous amount of cash if you're not egg sharing.
You'll get that call from the Lister tomorrow, bird, I know you will. Just doing a little 'call me you [email protected]' dance for you... 
     

Mitch, pavlova - like almost everything in my repertoire - is easy if you have a mixer!
3 egg whites
9oz caster sugar
1 tsp vinegar
pinch of salt
as much cream as you can stomach
fruit of your choice - usually strawberries and raspberries

Whisk the egg whites with the salt till it forms stiff peaks
Whisk in the sugar until it's stiff again
Fold in the vinegar

Dollop the mixture in a circle on greaseproof paper or foil 
Bake for about an hour at 140 degrees - reduce this to 130 for a fan oven

Top tip is to do it the day before and turn off the oven after an hour, but leave it in there over night - that makes it gooey inside and crisp on the outside

I didn't do that, but it was still gooey and crunchy, so it's not absolutely necessary! And let's face it, once you've made it you want to eat it, eh?

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

just a quickie as i am shattered i fell asleep in the bath and woke up at 1015 oops

Miranda....ooh i have loads of hot water bottles, most with fluffy covers am sure i can find one for her, shes been hot underneath (bouncer used to be like this) shes just laying down and sleeping all the time very unlike her shes eating her food but not as into it as normal if you get me

I saw dad this weekend, hes losing the strength in one of his arms which really shook me, dh understands and has said that if need be we can go week after next for the weekend he gets his results a weeke tomorrow cant come quick enough, mum had a chat with me and told me the docs full suspicion which isnt very nice to think about and i can see its taking its toll on mum too

My cousin the one whose been staying with them, is moving tomorrow, they have a house 8 doors away so there will be someone close by and when i go visit they will have willow if i want to take her (parents have a GSD)

moving onto personals apologies in advance to anyone who i missed

Miranda oooh a regular little delia
desserts are something i am not good with!
have seen you posting elsewhere   i hope whatever you decide will bring you and dh your dreams come true

Lil C not long til Test date now honey        

CJ how r u feeling with the          being sent your way also

Kate wow super fast kate the fastest typist in the west or is it the south or east in your case     hope you had a good weekend

Julie hope that you are ok honey  for a call tomorrow with a match   

Mitch, i hope its your last drink for oooh almost a year  for your baseline scan

Hayley  for your baseline scan also 

maria hope your ok honey

jena how r u feeling

Nic how r u sweetie hope your ok

love to anyone i missed

Emxx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Morning girls,

Em - Its not a good time for you at the mo is it hun,   , i am sorry to hear of your troubles.

Kate - How are you finding the typing?? Be careful you don't get rsi!!!!! Then you won't be able to talk to us!!!  

Mitch - Do you like the taste Suprecur leaves at the back of the throat?? Yuk!!!!

CJ - When do you test    

Lil C - How are you feeling?    

Miranda - If you do write a book about IF, can you include the gory details!! i.e: Cottage cheese etc, as all the books i read are pretty pants and don't really give a true account of what you have to go through!!  

Julie - That nasty thing you saw - was it pictures of me naked    I will speak to you later   

Hayley - Great news   

A very big hello to all those NOT listed above!!!!!!!

I have had a pretty good weekend...you know about saturday......... Sunday was better did the shopping and the ironing and popped round friends for tea etc........ but that was about it!!!!! Apart from that i am doing fine........ still knicker checking and doing the occasional hpt (just to double check!!!!)....... thats all i got i am afraid (i live a dull existance huh!!)

Love to all

Jena xxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh yes Jena - definitely the cottage cheese will be in there!

I must start it, this book - it must be done.

I could make a fortune to pay for my treatments!  

xxxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Morning fellow listerines  

Thanks Miranda definitely will give that a go. I have lots of strawberries in the garden. 
I think Jena has made a good point on your idea of a book. That would be fantastic, its nice to see the not so good bits, it gives a clearer picture and nothing becomes a shock and you can even laugh about it when needed thru the harder times.

Have you heard back from your MP yet?

Julie          you should get your call very soon. if not today then by wednesday I would be calling them again. No matter about lena saying they will call you ,just ask for an update has the other lady made her decision, then they will call her and you will have a clearer pic. I did that. Lizzie said it was fine to do.

Lil C has you ? Hope this 2ww is not too horrendous for you, keep yourself busy                     I am thinking orange !

Cj my pupo lady, I hope you are also keeping sane on your 2ww. sending you lots of                      and I am thinking more orange  

Em what an awful time for you my friend    its good you have your cousin near your parents, I think you will feel more at ease once you have been up there too. I wish your dad is not in pain and the results come back quickly. Thinking of you honey.

maddie my dog also goes funny too. She will not leave her bed and she goes off her food.   

Jena such a dull life! Its never dull with your lil guy. YES the suprecor does taste disgusting. I still feel sick with it must be one of those things  You start imagining you can taste it most of the day too. Knicker checking!  I keep willing af to come quickly now as I don't want a dildocam during aunty flos visit.

Hayley have you got your appointment thru?

Kate You sound like you have had a super weekend. I bet Boo has kept you entertained on what she has done this week end too. 

Nic hows you ? gone quiet all of a sudden, is it now you are away?

Hello Maria and ally

Well I have been cat sitting for a week and the cat went missing for two days so I have been deciding how to explain to this lady, she is an old lady. so anyway panic now over the cat finally came back. I always kill plants and thought the cat had done a runner on me too. 

mitch
xx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

crossed posts Miranda  
mitch
xx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Morning Girls,

I feel abit better now Ive had some sleep!!!!! I'm off to work for late turn 2day 2-2230 ish  I hope everyone is well ??

Em - I'm sorry that Ur dad is not well please send him my love and here are  for u xxx

 to the rest of u   

I just need this call today I last spoke to Lena last Thursday and she said she would call me  when do u think I should call then yet again?

Thanks

Ju xx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hello Ladies

Long time no speak!! ha ha I had a weekend off from FF - not through choice through absolute knackerdness (is that a word ) 

I did a boot fair sunday morning - now Kate you think 6am is early....sunday I was up at 4.30am and left the house as 5.30am but it was so worth it as we cleared out loads of junk and made £125!!! but even better a girl there had obviously cleared her wardrobe out - half the stuff still had tags on (unfortunately mostof it was size  I bought a pair of next jeans of her, brand new with a price tag of £36.99 attached to it...I paid £3!! bargain!

that was about as exciting as my weekend got though I'm afraid.

Julie - Realy hope you get a call from Lena today xx What cycle day are you on? Your on the pill aren't you. You never know when you get the call you may be ready to go straight away - I really hope you do - well actually it would be god if you start ooohhh next monday!!! same day as me. 

Mitch - I'm here - go away next monday   How will I cope without FF for a week?  Is it today you start down reg?

Miranda - I just had to reread through the posts....when you mentioned cottage cheese I thought hang on its a infertility book not recipe book - erm maybe you could combine the two but I really don't think we need the recipe for how your cottage cheese was made    Are you back at work this week? I'm taking a break from work but will mail you tomorrow unless I do some more work this afternoon.  Ooh I dont normally put vinegar in my meringues - what does it do? Might try your pavlova recipe, sounds yum

Jena - whens your first scan?

Em - big   for you, your dad and your mum  

Kate - glad you had a nice weekend xx have you got your blood test results back yet?

Hayley - have you booked your baseline. Mine is booked for the 3 July but i have to ring when af turns up to confirm.

CJ - HI hope your ok and not going to mad on 2ww

Think I remembered everyone

Nic x


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Nic.

I did boot fairs a couple of years back its quite amzing how people want your old junk 

I started to down reg saturday. I have my baseline scan this friday. so its a early morning flight again as I will get the evening flight back which will be about 11pm. then a hours drive home. Long day.

julie have you decided yet honey on what you will do? 

hi guys  

mitch
x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya girls

Hope everyone is ok, Em you poor thing what a rotten birthday. Hope you start to feel better soon hun, is there anything you can take that would help? Im really sorry to hear about your Dad, but staying down there for a while will be good for all of you, hope he hears from the hospital soon  

Julie, have you heard anything hun? If it were me, I would call tomorrow if you havent heard anything today. It wont hurt and you never know, you could get all your dates! Good luck.x 

Jena, hows things? Hope you managed to get some sleep!!!

Nic, wow, you starting on Monday! God! Thanks for reminding me about the bloods, I was going to leave it til friday to ask, but just called and they are back, and according to the receptionist, "its normal" idiot. I had 3 done so which one is normal! They have no idea what they are talking about. I'm collecting in a bit as boo has a dr app for a nasty cough, so fingers crossed. What are normal levels??
Anyway! Hope you had a nice weekend, and well done on the sales! I would love to do that!!! 

Miranda, the book sounds like a brill idea! I always wanted to do that but wouldnt know how to start it off!!! Good books always start off with a good opening line! Good luck with it!! Any news on the follie count

Mitch, not long to go hun! Are you excited It sounds so glam getting flights to get your scan!!! Are you allowed to take stimms drugs and needles back on the flight with you

Hayley did you get your scan date??

Hope everyone is ok. Been a palava of a day here! Had to go shopping, it took me half an hour to get down caterham hill as there are roadworks, then an hour on the m25!! It was solid!!! Then Holly had taken her pushchair for her dolly with her so it took me an hour and a half round tescos and then traffic on way back! Phew! 

Typing went well yesterday, managed to do it in 5 hours straight, so got in done before boo got home! Neck is stiff now though, think I was sat wrong!!!

Right! Yet another wriggle on, docs and then got to pick dh up as he was a lazy sod today and wanted a lift. 

Men. 

(Ooooh, did anyone watch talk to me? how nice is Max Beasley!!!  )


----------



## little seahorse (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi all....at work at the moment so no time for personals....will try and come on tonight and catch up with everyone properly!! Just a quick question though....We are testing on Wednesday, but my DP is getting really impatient and I have a feeling he may talk me into testing tomorrow. Can 1 day early really make that much difference? If I were to give in, I understand that a BFN could be a false negative, but if it was a BFP is that more likely to be a true BFP? Can it really change to a BFN overnight? I'm just wondering if we are told not to test early in case it shows up negative and then be really disappointed, whereas if it was positive then its more likely to be a true reading. I'm probably not making much sense - this 2WW has sent me completely    and not sure if I'll have enough willpower to wait till Wednesday!! Can anyone help??


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

You sound like a true 2ww'er!!!

In theory 1 day early shouldnt make too much of a difference, but...... it might! So, the best thing to do is, wait!! Sorry, I know its rubbish, but if you look at it this way, whatever result you get from testing early, you wont believe it til you have tested again on test day, so all in its better to wait til test day!

If you get me!!!

Try and hold out if you can hun. Its not long now, you have gone this far, so you can do it!

Good luck!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey there everyone!

Lil C - it's really unlikely to be a false positive - if you get a positive that's it. however you can have a 'chemical' pregnancy, where it doesn't stick. Search for that on here and you'll find a bit about it.
However, it could be a false negative, and you'd cause yourself a lot of distress for 24 hours after that before you test again.
Short answer? I wouldn't, but you know what your own pain threshold is!

Kate, I've got so many opening lines in my head! But the one that's appealing to me is:

_"If fertile women knew what strong friendships we infertiles form, they'd be dead jealous.'_

Whaddya reckon? Sigh. It's so hard, as it's got to draw the reader in and be a bit funny, y'know?

The vinegar, I think, is to help it keep its shape Nic - but I could well be wrong! It's in me dairy book of cookery, anyhoo.

Bum - better do some work!
I'll be writing more this evening...

xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Yes! Thats a good line!!! You know what I mean about the first line then!!!

Sounds like a good one to me!!! You could include bits of 2ww diaries as well!? Just to show how mad we all are!!

I just got more typing work. Flipping heck.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I thought that - reproducing some of the funnier or more heartbreaking exchanges on here. I'd have to ask permish tho.
Oooh, more typing! And there was you thinking you'd got off lightly!

xxxx


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

WARNING - THIS IS A ME POST !!!  

I could scream, my dh is driving me   and I feel like   the builders already, work is    and I feel so stressed out today  I could  

      

sorry to moan but needed to let off some steam !!!

sorry v   cj xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Aww hun, feel free to let off steam anytime you like, thats what we are here for. What are the lovely builders doing then!!

Miranda, you have my permish, should you want it! (haha, but then again, you aren't writing a bedtime sleep inducing book so you may not!!!)

Right, stupid doctor on friday said nothing wrong with boo just a cough, today, she has a chest infection, and she could have asthma more severe than we thought so we have to see what happens after the weeks anti b's and she may need to have a preventative inhaler. I am so fed up with doctors. 

Idiots. 

Got my results as well, LH is 3.4, FSH is 5 and E2 is 123. Is that normal


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

just really quickly Kate - your levels sound ok to me

will be back later if I get time.

Nic x


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

they bloody well ordered the wrong window - they got it with frosted glass  - its an office not a bloody toilet - this will take several days to come in so office room is now on hold and  they want to start on bedrooms tomorrow which means I now have to move all  clothes out  - dh is moaning that he is knackered and I'm not meant to be doing anything strenous  after working all day last thing I need is to be moving bedrooms around  so that ceilings can be pulled down .....

sorry you did ask !! 

Well I feel  a  bit better now I have got that off my chest ....

Sorry to hear about boo - your right, doctors can be so trying your right to be fed up, 

Your levels look great from what I remeber mine were 
fsh 9 
lh 3.5 ?
e2 204 

but they went ahead even though they said e2 and fsh were quite high for my age ..

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Evening all,

CJ - Thats what we are here for!!! Its not a good time for you really is it??    

Lil C - As the others will tell you, i tested early which was a BIG mistake!!!!! You know your own mind   

Miranda - Don't forget the full details of dildocam and e/t (stirrups etc)...... I have often thought about writing a book in graphic detail but i am crap at that sort of thing (failed english!!)

Kate - Sleep!!!! I don't think the child knows what sleep is!! Or what it does to mum when she don't get none!!!!! Good job i love him huh!!   

Julie - How was work? Better than yesterday i hope   

Mitch - Will you be on-line when you over here?

Nic - Well done on the boot sale!! Scan is on 26th June.

Maria/Ally/Hayley - Hi hope you are all ok.

I have felt a little rough today.... i think its to do with lack of sleep more than anything!!!!   
Right i am off as ds is desperatley trying to add a comment or 2!!!! Dh is not helping in any way shape or form  , so i may have to kick some butt!!!  

Love Jena xxxxxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

hello ladies all chatin as usaul,fast.   may miss some stuff with writin but will try..

kate-so you got your bloods back,they seem fine.your levels dont indictate pco though,thought you were takin met for it.here are some of my results to hand
lh 14.8
fsh 5.4
e2 191

lh 11.9
fsh 5.2
e2 159
i thik i heard that double lh or more to fsh is an inidcater of pco.how did you find out about pco for yourself or is met not for that reason??

curly-hows 2ww going?going mad yet 

jena-get some sleep woman

miranda-didnt hear anything about your follow up app,did it go ok?

seahorse-no testing early 

honeybee-hows dr going?you say about flyin to lister where you live then?

nic-so how come some of you ladies dont have to ring when get af to book baseline scan?

luckystars-maybe wait til thursday then you can say you rung a week ago so theyll think youve been waiting awhile.how long you been waitin for?

and hello to anyone ive missed,sorry if i have.
anyways a little about me and whats been happenin.i rang lister this morn and ive got my baseline scan booked.i thought maybe in afew days or so.but no.ive got it tomorrow at 230pm.3 days into af and im goign to be led there with me legs spread.what am i going todo.bad enough me seeing af but for someone else to see.i know afew ladies had af whilst scannin.what did you do??what do i do??how can i get up on the bench bleedin?how dirty.bought some wipes to use so i can go off to tiolet and have a quick wipe before going in.are they used to it??i did say i was bleeding quite abit and she said not to worry ,should i be??need info ladies......

hayley


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

evening Girls  

Lil c hold on if you can, its only 2 sleeps to go. You'll be telling me the same   I am just as impatient.      tell hubby all good things come to those who wait.  

Cj what a rant girl   go for it! I would be giving what for too   light duties mean light duties not house make over. you just take it easy. Go on strike  

Jena I will try to come on line but I am staying with my parents and my sister (at different times) and parents are not exactly thrilled about the tx. But nothing stops me when my made is made   

Julie     hows it going. Do the call   

Miranda yep lots of detail  it would be funny and interesting and sad. captive audience  perfect. 

Hayley I have the same worry not very comfortable with the idea either. You go first  not sure why some of us have baseline scan dates.

Nic monday can't come soon enough heh? not long now my lovely 

Em I hope you have had a bit of a better day.      thinking of you and giving you a special   

kate have you got sore fingers yet? So much typing it takes me forever to type just on here 
Your results all sound tgood to me, my lh was some thing like 0.23 which was deemed as v low. but still fine. brill you got them back. what is the next step now?

Maria how are you hun?  


Well no af yet   Lena told me I should have it by tuesday which is tomorrow, getting worried now. not a sign. How long was it for you girls after stopping the pill and starting to d/r? it has been 3 days now.

mitch
xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya, 

Hayley, I had my baseline done on day 3, and I was a bit iffy about it too! Liz said day 3? and I just replied with yes sorry! She said its fine and she is used to it, you will be up on and done in no time dont worry! Good luck! 

I am on the met for pco yes, but as usual I am very complicated, I have ovaries covered in cysts, hundreds of the buggers, but all my hormone works (bloods blah blah) come back as normal! Thats why they took so long to decide what to do with me! had I not had a scan  for ivf I wouldn't have known. 

Mitch, next step I hope is get on the pill next cycle, but Im not in too much of a rush now cos I have no time to start til september, will have to see what happens! I waited 4 or 5 days for af after coming off the pill! Nightmare but it will come, dont worry. Stress will make it later though!

Jena, your little man sounds like a cheeky little thing! Just how they should be!! In about 15 years you wont be able to get him out of bed!!! Doesnt help much now though does it?!

Anyone watching that thing tonight about the girl who wakes up from an 18 year coma?! 

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Kate, on the multi-cyclers board they've got all the answers: Hopefully this link'll take you to the right page, but if it doesn't it's page 17, ok?
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=95855.240

Something about an FSH/LH ratio meaning something for stimming?

But anyway, looking at that and your results, they look just fine.

Hayley, Liz has seen it ALL before! If she didn't do a bit of blood she wouldn't be in that job!  So fret not - bleed away, that'll learn 'er. Gawd, it's all so undignified, innit? But no need to be embarrassed I reckon...
My follow-up was ok, but I'm not going there for my second cycle - going to try Turkey first, then go back to the Lister if that fails.
Three tries, I'm giving myself. Oh, unless I make a fortune from my book I'm intending to write about it!
I'll have to dedicate it to all of you lot, you know, as you've all kept me sane.

heh - I'm saying that and I haven't written a ruddy word yet!

xxxx


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Evening everyone 

eventually sat down 1/2 hour ago, still feeling like a real    so going to take myself off to bed and hopefully wake up in a nicer mood in the morning ..

Sorry no personals today -   will be back tomorrow  ( feel like I have major pmt ) god i hope not have been having af type pains all evening too  .

night night xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Awww cj hun have a good sleep, hope you wake up feeling a bit better. Far too early for pmt/af hun so dont be worrying about that!! think PMA!!     

Mira!! What can I say!!!   Cant wait to see this book of yours in print! Going to be rich and famous Mrs!!! 

Is it me or is it really horrid and sticky tonight? I had to shift the kitten cos he was like a hot water bottle! Also, my neck is starting to hurt again now, took 4 aspro clears and some heat spray (didnt take that obviously!) and it eased off for a while but now its hurting again  

Where is everyone!? Where is Maria

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya lovely lister ladies!

Sorry late in posting today

Kate.... yes it is very hot and sticky tonight
I was going to give willow a hot water bottle but its a bit hot so not sure what to do now decisions decisions!
I hope your neck eases for you
hugs to boo hope shes soon feeling better
btw i have pcos my last fsh was 7 and lh was 3 doesnt seem right to me either but they say it is lol they are the experts so who am i to argue!

Miranda oooh so you going to write this book
dont forget though if you do about the copyright laws/boundaries
i would buy a copy!
how r u doing, hope work is ok

Hayley woohoo  for your baseline scan

Mitch hope that af is with you soon

Julie i hope that the lister call you soon sweetie its so frustrating waiting about i know

CJ ooh sweetie, go to bed have a good snooze and hope that your feeling much better in the morning, chill chill chill is the thing take it easy no stress

LilC sorry i am with the others hold out if you can altho i think i will be a pee stick aholic! if you test and get a BFP then it will prob be a BFP but if you test and its a BFN it could possibly change as Jena will tell you, but you will give yourself a lot more stress as it could be BFP on test date

Maria  where r u come back soon

Nic how r u not long to go before d/r  

Jena DS sounds a cutie but not at 5am i bet 
how r u feeling

Dont think i missed anyone apologies if i did

Sorry i am late in posting today
Willow is still same as yesterday altho shes mad for other doggies atm and will do owt to get to one,  alert.... havent seen any bleeding but shes cleaning more if you get me and it sounds like swishy told you  sorry!

I had an afternoon in bed this afternoon and had a little sleep
Got up and then went tonight to tescos to do the shop cos there was nowt to eat

Dh brought me lunch in bed this afternoon bless him

Has anyone heard Bernard Manning has died 
i bet some of you are gonna say whose he lol, you young things you!

love to all
Em


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi

this is just going to be a quick post as I'm very upset   don't really want to talk about it but I just wanted to let u know I called the Lister this morning left a message about an hour later Lizzy called me back and I missed her call she left a message saying that they is no news as yet I'm to still keep taking the pill and they will call me when they have dates etc......

I'm on CD 8 of the 2nd pack of the pill so me and Jena spoke today and I'm going to call them next Monday and let them know that I will only have a few days left of the 2nd pack of the pill and see what they said. I hope they have some news for me then!!!!

I hope everyone is OK and I will try and pop on 2mor before I start work, sorry for the sad post but I think I just need to be on my own at the moment..

Night Girls 

Julie x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Julie sweetheart

I am so sorry that your feeling so sad

I would be the same though

Take all the time you need

but always remember

we are all here whenever you need us to be
if you need a shoulder there are many here to lean upon

Much love and 

Emxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

The Lister Egg share girlies  ​
Kateag 1st ES abandoned, 2nd ES  looking into 3rd ES awaiting af for bloods   

*~*Nic*~* 1st ES   2nd ES D/R 25/06 Baseline 03/07, stims 03/07     

Jetabrown        

Alexia 10/02         

Allybee17 10/05          

shye       

MJP   FET  

Miranda7 tx abandoned  , moved on to straight tx, June   2nd ICSI later this year    

wishing4miracle 1st ES   2nd ES D/R 12/06 baseline 19/06 stims 20/06 scan 25/06    

Luckystars currently on pill, 2nd HIV test 29 may awaiting match 

Honnybee started pill awaiting match D/R 16/06 baseline 22/06 

Jena Testing 7th June     Scan 26/06    

curlyj28 D/R 16/05 stims 23/05 EC 10/06 ET 13/06  testing 23/06      

Little Seahorse Testing 21/06       

*Hope all is correct 
Anyone who is missing IM me and i will add you
Emxx*


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Morning all,

CJ - Hope you are feeling better this morning  

Mitch - Are you excited?

Miranda - When you are rich and famous from this book - you won't forget us will you   

Em - Lunch in bed you lucky thing!!! Are you feeling ok??

Kate - Ds id cute yes (i am biased i know) however i am thinking of changing his name to Damien!!!!!!!

Hayley - I too was horrified when i discovered first scan was when af was here!! But when i said that to Liz she laughed at me and said it bothers me more than it does her!!!! 

Lil C - How are you? 

Julie - Are you feeling a little better today   

Nic/Maria/Ally - Hope you are all ok. I think (hope thats everyone).....

I did try to post last night but couldn't.... the reason........

Well gave ds his bottle as normal which he fell asleep too, so took him upstairs to bed and when i got back down the cat had been sick on the settee right where my head woulod have been, the dog was 'helping' to clean it up if you get my drift!!!! I went to lift the cat off to put her outside and she promptly dug her claws into the cushion which mean't i then had cat puke all over my foot...... the dog is still clearing it up!!! I wipe everything down with disinfectant and ds wakes up and starts crying, AAAARRRRRRGGGGGGHHHHHHH and where was dh - playing golf!!!!! Anyhooooo, ds is currently going through a fase of refusing to sleep without me......so after 2 hours of tantrums he finally went to sleep!!!! So i has a very pleasant evening - NOT!!!!!!!

Love Jena xxxxxx


----------



## little seahorse (Jun 3, 2007)

Morning all....DP and I have been very naughty and tested this morning!!! I woke up at 6 and kept trying to wake him up cos I knew I wanted to do it....I know it was wrong and I really wish I had more willpower....but we got a   We are over the moon as you can imagine...but we will test again tomorrow and I'm making an appointment to see doctor on Friday to get it confirmed....I really wish I had waited now, but am keeping everything crossed that its still the same tomorrow!!            OH MY GOD!!!! Can't believe it's worked!!!!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Congratulations

LilC and DH

On your

    

have a happy and healthy pregnancy

      

Love Emxx​


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S 

    

So pleased for you honey well done!

      

mitch
x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]   WELL DONE YOU!!!!   [/move]
See how all that worrying was in vain?
That's fantastic news - Lil C is now in the Listerines Hall of Fame!
Congratulations, sweetheart.
xxxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Goes to show, dont listen to me!!!  

Well done!!!

xxxx


----------



## little seahorse (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks all....it hasn't sunk in yet....guess we'll allow ourselves to get really excited when had confirmation from doctor, but for now we'll just be little bit over the moon   . 
Big thanks to everyone for all your support along the way, and   to each and everyone of you xxxxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS SEAHORSE     

Oh how nice was that to come online and find a BFP? Yay your going to have a baby seahorse. Well done!!

Jena - sounds like an eventful evening! err i couldn't have cleared the sick up without adding to the pile! yuk!

Hayley - my baseline is kind of pre planned (it will change if it needs to) only because I am away on holiday and Lena has tried to time things around that.  I should have baseline scan on day 6 of my cycle - I'm hoping af will have gone by then!

Julie -   - hun please don't worry. just think they may match you and you will be both be timed to get going straight away!  it will all work out I promise.   you need to be on the pill at least another 9 days I think so you have plenty of time. I know you want answers now and I don't blame you but it will all work out just you wait and see!

Kate - i must say going by your blood results I am surprised they have put you on met - but they are the experts!!! and there really is no harm from taking them anyway and I'm hoping the weightloss is kicking in for you now!!!!!

Miranda - HI - i really will email you hun!!

hi to everyone else. god this week is so hectic, i have got so much work to get done before friday   and still stuff to sort out for going away.  the dogs squeaking at me to better get him walked then get back on with my work! just too much fun isn't it, I don't know how I contain myself  

will try and pop back later

Nic x


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

oops forgot EM

Em- where abouts in Edinburgh are you going? I got married in Edinburgh. I love it there (not scottish though)

Nic xx


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Lil C CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR 

       

WISHING YOU A VERY HAPPY AND HEALTHY PREGNANCY

LOVE CJ XXX

  

Hi all - will post personals later


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

*~*Nic*~* said:


> oops forgot EM
> 
> Em- where abouts in Edinburgh are you going? I got married in Edinburgh. I love it there (not scottish though)
> 
> Nic xx


lmao
i dont actually know
we are going to the edinburgh tatoo my parents booked the hotel i cant remember the name but am told is a nice one 

Em


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya, just a quicky before I start typing again!

Ju, I agree with nic, they probably arent rushing now because you need to have finished the 2 weeks before anything can happen anyway, but I know how annoying it is. Try and stay calm hun, you will get there. You wouldnt be on the pill otherwise. xxx

Nic, I know, my bloods are all normal! Its mad! The GP really couldnt understand how I could have such dodgy looking ovaries yet completely normal bloods! I have a few of the symptoms, like the weight gain round my middle, and dodgy spots that arent normal but all hormones, bloods, normal! So far I have managed to lose about 7lb, but its not happening as fast as I would like! Bet you cant wait til hols!!! 

I went to the docs this morning for my neck, and I have damaged either my nerves or my muscles, no idea how, so I am on co codamol, diazepan, and some other funny painkiller! Space cowgirl is not the word! 2 of them say no driving, especially if mixed together but I really have no choice so if you hear of a loony woman on the news, its probably me! Pain has eased off though so thats all that I care about! He has given me a months worth of pain killers, and could need physio! And I have NO idea what I have done! It must have been all that straining to look at george on saturday!  

Anyway.... bloods been faxed to lister as surprise surprise no one called back to say what to do, so they got them now if they want them or not! Lets see what happens now! 

(good job I wasnt on these dodgy tablets when they took the blood, I could have looked like a druggie!)

xxxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Edinburgh tatto will be good Em. I went a few years back. thoughly enjoyed it.

Kate do you rattle when you walk ; D you can do the tic tac advert. I think with the lister calling it like russian roulette.  

Nic you forgot me   first kate now you do I smell   no don't answer that.  

Julie     I know it is difficult all this waiting around. 

Jena I can lend you my match sticks if you like. that may help you with your long days.

Lil C again brilliant news, another graduate.

Cj keeping my fingers crossed for you     

Hayley, well, how did it go? did you close your eyes and think of England, looks like I will be in the same position.

Miranda how are you. hope you are having a nice day.


Well things are not going as planned. No AF getting a bit desparate.   Lizzie spoke to me today and said I will need to let them know tomorrow if it is not here as they may have to alter things or help things along. nightmare as it is hard enough trying to book flts and make lots of other arrangements. I may end up having et on my own with the children afterall as dh can not alter the dates that he is with me for. so if everything is not done and had et by 10 july I will just have to cope. Not sure how with baggage,children and trains and planes and..........   well lots of things. I'll be fine I always manage 

thats the end of my ramble, what a lovely day today. anyone for ice cream ?

mitch
x


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Em - how how lovely! I've only been to Edinburgh in the winter.  Buts its really nice as they have a skating rink, ferris wheel and german (think its german) market next to the Scottish National gallery (think thats what it is)  Ha ha I think alot don't I - I have been there promise    We actually got married in Bonnyrigg though which is just outside Edinburgh. Got a good view though as I was driving and kept getting caught up in the one way system......oh theres Harvey Nichs again.......oh theres the disney shop again......that was the car Park I wanted to get into AGAIN.....

Mitch - sorry   - do I get forgiven if I do puppy eye smiley?? Weird isnt it that your af hasnt turned up.  I remember when I was doing my last tx some women wait for weeks.  Mine turned up about 2 or 3 days after the last pill last time - hope itdoesnt mess up this time Im on a strict time schedule!

Kate - sorry but you will definately have to feature in Mirandas book as being the one that baffled the docs with your cysted ovaries but normal bloods.....

Miranda - your book - would you write it as a fiction but based on your real story - although its obviously a very serious matter I bet you would right a very funny book!

hi to everyone else

Nic x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

well hello ladies 

kate-oooh sorry about the kneck.horid things arent they.i keep gettin a dodgy one on and off where i cant turn it one way or the other.stupid thing.

seahorse-congrates   

honeybee-scan wasent too bad tried not to think about things too much

nic-so where you going away to then??somewhere hot?

curly-hope your 2ww is going ok

miranda-where are you?dont see you much on here anymore

heffalump-have a nice time in edinburgh

jena-i keep askin about if youre havin a scan date?no reply yet... 

luckstar-sorry to hear of your news.bloody people ahh.if i knew i could have had a moan at them today 

well as you ladies know had my baseline scan today.things went well.wasent too bad apart from both my ovaries were hidin and i had to push down on them both for them to see.is that normal?last time there was no probs seein them.it really hurt too.coulkd things have changed due to last treatment?anyways startin stims tomorrow and go back for another scan monday.

hayley


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya lovely lister ladies

Hayley thats fab news on the baseline scan
Ovarys can move around as they float freely

I have often had probs with them locating mine, i only have one and once when i had a scan locally i was asked when i had them both removed scared me half to death but when i was scanned at my clinic the guy there could find it no problem and it was only space of 2 weeks

Kate  to you for your neck hope that the pain eases off soon

Lil C  once again on your  
have you contacted the lister to let them know 

CJ how r u today hope that your nice and chilled not long to go sweetie

Mitch any sign of af yet  i do hope that she puts in an appearance very soon and hope your timings are messed up too much

Nic not long until your hols are u looking forward to it (silly question!)

Miranda hope that your doing ok you know you cant get away from me!

Jena how r u feeling apart from tired from lack of sleep!

Julie i am sorry to read your news thinking of you

Ally hope your having a lovely holiday

We have had a quiet day today
been for 2 little walks
managed to get laptop up and runnin this afternoon with broadband hurrah so instead of a aching back and shoulders i have aching back and numb bum!

DH has male pmt today i think
hes been in an awful mood
not helped by his phone being on the blink he thought he could just have mine yeh right course he cant
he said he would buy a new one i said i think not! i just paid over £150 for a new bike for him the other phone is less than 6 months old and under warranty so i have been playing hide and seek looking for the receipt tonight

right i am off to watch BB well ok i was but see its not on til 10pm  change of plan off to watch eastenders then!

Love to all
Emxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey chaps!
I am here, but dafty here's got posts on so many boards now it takes me bloody AGES to catch up on them all and post! 
Em's on a couple of them! So nice to have a chum there too.

The book will be my story, Nic - with all the grisly bits, the humour and the crap. Even the cottage cheese! Life isn't all depressing, even with IF - EastEnders would do well to remember that - and so the book will hopefully reflect that.

I've written 2,500 words so far, and I'll try to write 1,000 a day until I've got enough to send the first three chapters to a publisher.

Hayley, my left ovary always wants to hide! but seeing as she doesn't do much she can hide all she wants I guess. I had to push mine down, as well, so no worries - it's normal!

Ach, Mitch you poor bugger - no AF? Have you tried a hot curry and a really vigorous shag?  
Seriously though, it works for me!

Kate - thanks for helping me in my quit attempt dear! Zyban was hideous for me, but I'm going to try this new drug I think. Just got to make sure it won't mess up tx.
I'm on the shortlist for that job, by the way! Hopefully that'll mean that I get an interview.
Your poor neck! Get thee to a chiropractor! hat'll sort you out...

Maria, petal - have you moved yet?

Lil C - come down off the ceiling yet!? I bet you're so thrilled - what are you doing to celebrate?

Jena, where do you go in the evenings? You're an early bird.

Ju, are you feeling any less brassed off? It's so frustrating, waiting, but it will be SOON.

Please tell me I haven't missed anyone!

xxxx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Ive just got home from work and yet again another bad day but I feel better in myself.....

Thanks for being there while I moan I just cant help it I have waited for this for so long!!!!!! but I'm only 9 days in 2 my 2nd pack of the pill so as u say I have a few more days

 Lic C well done I'm sooooo Pleased for u !!!!  

Well today I have dealt with a Murder!!! Yes a Murder.. a 16 yr old girl that is 7mths PG stabbed a 17 yr old loads of times.. How bad is that The girl weren't even upset  So I have just got home I need a cup of coffee and I'm off to bed I meant to be Nights 2morrow and Thurs but they have changed my shifts to lates !!!!!!

I'm very upset that my Sky + didn't tape BB so can anybody update me!!!!!!

Julie xx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Morning ladies,

Hayley - Sorry hun, my scan is on 26th June!!! So you start the jabbing huh   

Miranda - When you have written the book - will you make us buy it or do we get a complimentary copy??   

Lil C - Well done you    

CJ - It will be your turn soon   

Em - My dh suffers with PMT too....... yet moans when i get it!!!     Cheek!!!!!!!

Nic - Sounds like your inbuilt navigation skills are as crap as mine!!    Where are you going on holiday

Julie - BB last night was nominations night, Nikki fancies Liam, i kept dozing off during it tho!!! How are you?

Kate - Hows the neck?? Are you glad to have boo back?? Or has she talked your ears off??    

I think thats everyone, if not sorry, and hi!!!

As for me i am good, me, dh versus ds at bedtime at the mo which is why i have been a little quiet, he just doesn't want to go to sleep in his own bed!!   
I also had personnel out yesterday, so i am officially going back to work!! I have put in an application to go part time and hopefully it shouldn't get rejected as i can't do my job anyway, straight back in on light duties!!!! So i will let you know when i have been given my answer. They did ask if i wanted to go to my local station or back to my main station i said main station, cos i like not being known locally - plus i am more likley to get flexi at my main station. Downside is the travelling - 20 miles, ho-hum!!!!! I also have a rather large boil in the crease of my leg (groin) which burst last night and it hurts like hell so might have to pop to Drs. I have to go up town today anyway and to the library, soooo as its just across the road....... i am rambling arn't i Sorry, you probably didn't need to know all that so i will shut up and leave now    

Lots of love Jena xxxxxxxxx


----------



## little seahorse (Jun 3, 2007)

Thank you all for your   We did another test this morning just to confirm and it was positive again, so we are allowing ourselves to get a bit more excited now!! 

Love and luck to everyone xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi girls,

Jena, the boil in the crease of your leg, I have those too! Please can you tell me what your doc does/says? I have been passed from pillar to post and all they can suggest for me is to cut them out when they turn up, which is fine, but seeing as it takes 6 months to get a referal, Im guessing it will have gone by the time I get there! I have one at the moment and its split and is open and very sore. (Tmi I know sorry but I need to ask someone who know's!)

Hope your little man settles soon.

Miranda, sorry I didnt text back hun, was sooooo tired from the diazepam that I just zonked! Hope the new drug works for you, whats it called? There was a new one just out when I went that asked about but they said it wasnt available yet. 
Hope the book is coming along nicely! Where was my update!!!

Julie, murder? Blimey!! In croydon!? Oooh. Scary! Hope you feeling a bit better today. Not long to go hun, honest! As soon as you are off the pill you will wonder where the hell the time went!

Little C you left us already then!? Still on cloud 9 I hope!

Hayley, well done on starting stimms today hun. Its all go for you now!

Mitch any sign of af?? Whats happening? Hope its all going ok?

Nic, hows you hun Not long til holiday!!

Tumble tots yesterday for boo, and do you know, EVERY single woman in there was either HUGELY pregnant or had a tiny baby. I just sat on my own at a table reading my magazine thinking sod the lot of you. All they did was moan how tired they are, or how this baby does this and that baby does that! One of them had 2 toddlers, a baby AND was massive pregnant! HOW?! 
          
​
There. I feel better now!

Got offered more work yesterday and I decided to turn it down! Was 9 hours of typing to be in by sunday! I still have 3 hours left on this one as my neck has slowed me down a bit! This has to be done today so that should be fun! It's dh's birthday on sunday, 31!!! So not working!!

Im rambling, I do that a lot don't I?

Hmmmm.....

xxxx


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi - I'm back and feeling positive today     

Still going a bit crazy analysing every little thing but sunday will come round soon enough and I am going to be strong and not test early   well I will try  .

I have lots of catching up to do so will do personals later as at work  and trying to look like I am actually doing something  

Jena , Kate, Miranda, Em, Nic, Julie, Hayley & Lil C thank you for nice messages and being here  whilst i go slowy mad  hope you are all ok .

Lil C are you still on    

catch up soon 

love cj xxxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Lena just called, bloods are fine, but now I need Haemaglobin, CMV, IGG and IGM done? What are these? And do they need to be done on a certain cycle day? 

I don't remember being tested for these last time.


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Kate

your haemoglobin thingy is what your blood group and count is like if are low then your iron level will be low that kind a thing, your igg and igm is to do with your cmv status I think God I talk rot come miranda help me out 

No af yet   never late so getting piddled off. 
I will have to phone Lizzie and canel friday. It seem I will have to cancel my flt and rearrange another. The cost is getting silly, it has cost already £2000 on flts, dog kennels train/car fares, vits and other bits and pieces. Not even sure if we need ICSI or not we have to see on the day.  I don't like worrying about money issues but am starting to think if there is more to pay out for we will not be able to afford it.

Its so depressing this cr*p isn't it.

mitch
xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Erm? I get the first bit about blood count!   you lost me on the rest! Do you think a GP can do it?

Sorry to hear af isnt playing ball hun, what a pain in the   I know I am always waiting 5-6 days after stopping the pill for af, which is why I always end up getting my baseline done right at the start of my cycle. 

Is there no way of transferring your flight? You wont lose out on the money you have paid for it will you? 

If it were me I would be going loopy, so you moan away!


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi Kate

I thought cmv - was testing for sypillis or it could be the chromosones thingy  but probably wrong so confusing al these bloods - is you doc doing them for you or lister ? I was lucky as doc is old time familiy friend of dh family so he was happy to do most of them.

Mitch heres an AF dance for you hun [fly]     [/fly] such a pain that your flights are being messed up !

xxxxx cj


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

I am hoping the GP will do them cos Lister will charge me as I am not an official sharer til I get these bloods done! I dont like paying out £50 per blood test!!!

Suppose I better get on the phone to the doc then! Boo been twice and I have been once already since friday, they will be sick of the sight of us!

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Your cmv status is to match you to the recip ( I know you know that Kate   ) I am cmv neg so can be matched with either. Kate you need one of those bench things to claim your seat in your surgery 

Yes I will lose my flt money. I thin it will cost me another £41.00 to change both the flts for friday  

Thanks Cj I am waiting for the gurgle now lets see if anything happens. I am putting off calling them. I was told by 12 which is in 5 min, but I will leave it until 2 ish  

mitch
x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Surely that doesnt change though!! I am either neg or pos!!! How can it change? 

URGH. Am booked in for 8.20am tomorrow. AGAIN. 

As long as af arrives in full by 3pm today, its day 1 today. So hold out as long as you can!!!


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hello!

Kate - what a total bummer!  Lister told me CMV status can change - I don't even know what it is!  They did say unlikely - again the Lister did mine free of charge so why wont they do yours??

Mitch - bummer for you too!!! where is your AF? isn't she just a pain in the bum....still just think there is a bonus to this the longer your AF takes to turn up the closer you get to being my cycle bud  ha ha - although I'm sure you don't find that very funny - more frustrating than funny ay!

CJ -   how many times you going to test before you believe it?  have you booked your scan yet? so exciting

Jena - we are going to Weymouth next week and the following week we are going to Brussells for 3 days and the weather in Brussells is gonig to be late 20s!!!! wahoo - not sure Weymouth will be that hot though.  

Julie -   Lister will call soon I just know it.  Right in BB Charlie was freaking about being bullied because Seany keeps putting wet tissues in her shoes ha ha. God and if she said one more time about her Uggs costing £170    the new older guy was quite funny and said something like 'so lets get this clear - how much did your uggs cost?'   and she hasnt got the money to go out and just buy a new pair - but didn't she say the other night shes got loads of money in the bank? oh i could go on about the stupid cow but I won't

Miranda - hark at you putting yourself about on FF. I hope we are you no. 1 priority on here missus!!!  

hi to all I missed got to go I'm hungry and dog is making scooby doo noises as he wants walking. Will be a quick one as tescos are booked to come sometime from one with my shopping.

Nic x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

I dont understand why Lister want to charge me for all these bloods then. 

Ok Im not an official sharer til I have these confirmed, but neither were you were you? 

Im getting really sick of this now.


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

I wasn't official as in hadn't been matched but then no ones official until they have been matched and they can't be matched until all their bloods are in and they are on the pill/

Before my first TX my gp's messed up my chromosone blood test so I had to go up to the Lister to get it done.  I wasn't charged even though that may have come back saying i was unsuitable to egg share.

I'm sure it says they prefer your GP to do your bloods but its not a necessity.

Can you double check whether they will charge or has your GP agreed to do them already?

Pain in the bum isn't it, it can't be  a different set of rules for different people.

Nic x


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Nic - hun its Lilc C who got the BFP - my tests not til sunday fingers crossed I shall be joining her . xxx

Kate - can't understand why they will do for some and not others - I think I would call them and find out .

xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

I have an appointment with the doc tomorrow to ask him if he will let me have the bloods done, then I have to book an appointment to get in with the nurse, which probably wont be this week. 

I dont understand why they wont do any of my bloods without charging me. I have done 2 lots of tx there now, they know that in all honesty my blood results wont have changed that much, so surely they could do it. 

Im fed up calling because they take 3 days to call back. 

Im in a bad mood today.


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Kate -   for you . xxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

CJ - sorry! what a wally!  

Kate - You have the pill though don't you?  You can start that when af turns up so you won't be held up starting tx?  I know its a pain in the butt though and not really on that you are being messed about.  

Nic x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Yeah thats the thing, they gave me the pill and a sniffer (only one though) so why, if they think I wont be able to share did they give me the flipping drugs!

Oh never mind. I will see what doc says tomorrow and if he says no can do, I will be on the phone to lister. 

Thanks for the hug cj. x


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Kate - maybe it depends what nurse you speak to there  

Nic x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hmmm, well it was Lena. 

She just rang dh, our bloody GP surgery gave us a print out of LAST years results for dh, stupid surgery, we didnt even think to check cos you wouldnt would you. So we are getting the correct copy tomorrow! Last year they tested him wrong this year they print it wrong!


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Oh Kate how annoying!!  why would you think to check?  silly surgery.  

You will get there hun       

Nic x


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

OMG Miranda you are a culinary genius!!! Your meringue recipe is in the oven as I type and it looks gorgeous.  I am guessing the salt and/or vinegar keeps the meringue white as mine always go slightly brown (not burnt though)  Can't wait for pudding tonight     

Nic x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

I better get there! Im telling you, I am that close to stamping my feet and saying I HAVE HAD IT WITH IF!! But then I wont have a baby so I'll be sensible!

Nic, you start sniffs soon dont you? Im not going mad am I?


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

5 days!!!!

do you know I have put in half a stone since being on the pill (2weeks and 2 days!!!) not going to worry too much about it though hoping to put on a lot more weight than that in the next 9 months 

Kate - you will get there and it will all be worth it x

Nic x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

I thought I was going mad! Then when you type a reply you cant see tickers so I couldnt double check!

Sounds good that you have put some weight on, skinny minny! Fingers crossed for lots more weigh soon!   (although, you say its the pill, you sure its not mirandas cook book!)

Where is she today?! 

Im tired today. Got 3 hours typing to do later as well.


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Kate - I have a big doughy belly   - I always put weight on in the middle - s'pose thats the pcos for you - thank god for control pants!!!

yes me thinks Mirandas recipes are not going to help the waistline.

pavlova was yum though  

Very quiet here this evening.......where is everyone?

Nic x


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Kate, like nic said I even have it in writing although they would prefer you to get tests done by gp it is not essential as Lister will do them, they have done my chrom and my Hiv and haemglobin. So they are talking B**!**ks.

As you can see my mood has changed  . I spoke to Lena today and she said she did not know what to do for me.  Lizzie said they were going to alter things. so now in limbo land.  Not stressing now gone way past that.  Lizzie just said I will take another 5 days as they will give me another pill and keep me sniffing. Although if I have AF today! Fat chance I may still be o.k to go ahead, but Lena said I may not have an AF as some people do not need to, so now totally confused.  baffled but not fazed 

Anyway girls how are you all.

Nic 5 days!...... to go 5 days to go!!! not long maybe I will be your cycle buddy... if you can put up with me 

Jena have you sorted lil man yet. Sick yep I think I will join Nic on that one I would puke too.

Julie god.... your life is not boring. bl**dy hell. who needs telly. 

Em how things are looking forward to Edinburgh? my friend got married at Edinburgh castle the church is so tiny inside, I think you need a special licence to do that and military people are allowed. it was a lovely day. Although the couple are now divorced.

Cj keep your self sane my dear            I will thinking of you over the next few days

Lil c how you doing you pg lady  so exciting this new journey you have started

Miranda how many pages are you up to now, I think it will be fantastic and witty as you always make me smile when i read your posts.

Hayley so glad that the baseline scan went well for you and now you are in the next stage good luck hun  

well girls I think I have had my two pence and my ramble earlier. now for some positive thinking and a run round the garden doing my own AF dance. Blast what the neighbours think

mitch
xx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Mitch - the question is more can you put up with me - I will be a complete nightmare!! I'm sorry everyone I apologise now as I will be unbearable. Mitch what are be going to do with you ay? Af will turn up I'm sure - she has to doesn't she? Very confused about Lena saying some people don't need AF, surely you need her to get rid of your womb lining?

I just know it your determined to cycle with me 

right I'm off for a quick shower...best wash my hair I have to go into the office to be moaned at for a meeting tomorrow

Nic x


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Evening all,

Julie - Hope you are having a better day hun   

Miranda - Have you started the book yet? I am reading one at the mo but shes not very detailed!!!

Kate - Didn't bother with Drs today, as boil burst on its on and is a lot better, so sudo cream a plenty!! Besides when i have had them before, Dr says theres not much he can do, i thought it might have been infected which was why i was going to go!!! My mate says she gets them too - especially on old stretch marks as the skin is thinner!! Deep joy  

Mitch - Nothing ever goes to plan eh

Nic- Are you excited?

Hayley - Hows the jabs?

Em - Hows you?

Hello to anyone i have missed!!!!

Well i have some good news for you ladies....... friends of mine had a baby girl today, product of Lister     

As for me i am good, going to watch the first bit of BB then turn over for Cold Blood and then will have to watch BB in the morning on catch up!!!!! Ds is learning quite quickly about this bed/sleep situation  , i am victorious!!!! Cat went to vets yesterday and they said she won't last the year (probably), i already kind of guessed that but they have recommended we change her food so she may improve slightly and stop puking (we live in hope).....

Love Jena xxxxx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi 

Wow u girls can  ... 

Kate - I'm so sorry you are having problems with your blood tests.. 

Mitch - I hope u get Ur flights changed and that your AF arrives...

Jena - I hope I can call you soon!!!!!

Hello to everyone else i hope u are all well   

Well as for me still no phone call yet mt Sky + has not been working so I'm going to call them and tell them that I'm not happy!!! I have been so busy at work dealing with the Murder not sure if any of you see it on the news It has been manic tho. Last day at work today and then off for 4 days!!! We are taking DP's little boy to Thorpe Park on Saturday so that will be fun!!!!

I have been so moody lately me and DP have had a few rows.. its mostly over is EX partner she has been causing problems for us and then we take it out on each other which i know thats not the best thing but its so hard. I just hope i never meet her she stresses me out!!!!

Well I'm off to have some breakfast then food shopping then housework all before 1pm as I have to leave for work yet again..

Speak soon 

Julie xx


----------



## little seahorse (Jun 3, 2007)

Morning all....can someone please tell me to stop being paranoid!! I have done yet another test this morning....you'd think after testing each day for 3 days that I would actually believe it!!   I do think I know what the problem is though....I have been having Cyclogest progesterone pessaries for the last 2 weeks and I think I read somewhere that a pregnancy test can show up positive if it detects progesterone, so I guess in the back of my mind I'm wondering if I am really pregnant or its just the pessary giving a false reading. But then I think, the clinic wouldn't give me enough pessaries for 14 days and then tell me to do a test after 14 days if they can give a false result.....anyone got any views on this Put me out of my misery!!! I think I will only be happy when my doctor has confirmed it and I've had my 1st scan. Then I think I'll be able to relax and enjoy this amazing haapy time.

Hope everyone is OK today....Love and Luck to you all xxxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

ex's are a pain Julie. My dh has a child with an ex so know how you feel, although he can not get to see his, she makes sure the money is paid thou   .

Have you spoken to the clinic yet? I think it would be fine to call now as it has been a week since Lena said she would call. Its a stressful time for you and dh so there will be a few more rows.

My dh was ready to cancel everything last week. over a silly row, it must be difficult for them too, my dh doesn't like to talk about this subject much but I know he thiks about it. 

Kate have you got them test sorted yet, did you speak to the clinic and say they should do it?

Hi Jena how old is your cat? they are part of your family, it upsets me when I know I can't help them when they are ill 

Hows the stimms hayley.

Miranda busy fingers, how you doing? have yo got any further with Jinhed clinic?

Nic are you at work today? have you read re-read and triple read your instuctions on sniffing  I know    all you do is stick it in your nose  

Em what are you doing on this glorious morning?

Cj how you doing hun?           

Hello Lil C   progestrone would have left your body now Lil C so congratulations babe

Well FINALLY..... AF is here      whether my lining will be thin enough we will see at least something is happening. I am to still go tomorrow for my scan and I will see from there what the next step will be. so Yay!

mitch
x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya girls!! Wow you lot had a good old chat last night!!

Mitch, YAY!!! Glad the old bag decided to play ball!!! Bet you will be stimming on saturday!!! Woooohoooo!! 

Julie, god, that murder is what you dealt with?! She was from waddon wasn't she? That's where my parents live!! Scary. Hope you ok hun. 

Littlec, the cyclogest wouldnt give you a positive result hun, its the trigger shot that would give a false positive if you tested too early, but by test day it wouldnt still be in your system so you are most def preggers hun! Chiiiiiiill!!

Miranda where are you hun?? Talk to us. 

I had dr's this morning, lovely doctor said no problem and I am booked in for monday to have the tests done, so hopefully they wont take too long to come back, then I am good to go!  

Boo has a training day at her new big school today! So scary, for me not her!!!!

Hope everyone is ok. 

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

Kate, ooooh i am sure Boo will be ok
how exciting and scary for you both
 did u get the typing done   for the bloods monday hope they come back soon

LilC i agree with kate its the trigger shot that cause a false bfp if you test too soon which is why you shouldnt test too early 
remind me i said that in 2 months time  

Mitch fantastic news that the af has shown up wishing you lots of  for tomorows baseline

Julie how r u honey 
hope you have a lovely day at thorpe park with dh and his ds
nightmare about the ex

Miranda hope your doing ok sweetie

Jena sorry to read about your cat honey
how r u feeling

Maria how r u honey

CJ how r u doing sweetie  and        coming your way

Nic how r u doing hun not long now sweetie

hayley hope that stims are going ok

Ally hope that the sun is shining in majorca for you

me bit now

Apologies i have been thin on the ice this week
i have been on a real downer the last week
on monday dh elbowed me on my shoulder by monday night my neck was aching tuesday it was worse and then yesterday when i got up it was agony to move my neck and had a headache all day headaches gone today but neck and shoulder are still aching like crazy

going to try and get appt with gp later on if i can as i need to discuss something else with him

love to all
Emxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Aww flipping heck Em! Sort that dh of yours out! (Want me to do it?!) Hope the GP can offer you something, tell him diazepam is good!   As my dh says I am floating when I take all 3!!! 

I did finish the typing ta hun, at 11! Took forever, they like their big words do these people!!

I do have the night off tonight though which I am pleased about! Got a pile of mags to read and they are screaming my name!!!

I saw Maria had posted on the other thread, YAY she is back!! Good luck for call today hun x

xxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Kate

check out my ticker

I had confirmation this morning
I am in shock i had a feeling that they were just gonna wait til i went on the 22nd august
then this morning i got the letter
i have rang them and asked when can i start and they said after the consultation
as soon as i like

I now have the same dilemma as you
appt is july 14th but we are away 2nd to 4th August and it may clash altho we are short protocol (no d/r) but would mean i would be on 

I have to have bloods done i think though 

the appt is with my cons whose been looking after me for endo and hes gona be doing my ivf too 

i havent been able to tell dh yet

but have rang my mum they are buzzing over there 
my mum said ooh this time next year i will have my golden grandchild  


best go try and ring dh again

Em


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

OOOHHHHH EM fantastic news. I bet dh will be pleased get phoning!!!!

mitch
x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks mitch

I have tried to get thru to dh

and hes not available his mobile phone isnt working i have to take it in for repair later on

i cant even get the date right neither 

its the 16th lol

EM


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi ladies 

Em thats good news that things are moving for you, hope your neck/shoulder stops hurting soon ( hope you elbowed dh back ) 

Kate - it must be scary how quickly they grow up - good news about your doc doing bloods !!

Mitch -   for tomorrows b/l scan    

Lil C -  when is your 1st scan ? xxx

Hayley, Jena, Julie & Nic -    hope you are all ok ? 

3 more sleeps until i get to pee on a stick  - I am finding it gets harder , definately knicker checking now (   )  and  also wearing orange clothes today , shall not be buying pg test until sat  night  as definately do not want temptation nearby,  building work is going ok ish !! trying to stay away from the house !! 

   

love cj xx


----------



## little seahorse (Jun 3, 2007)

cj....have not booked 1st scan yet. doctor on holiday this week, so will see him on monday. please try and be strong and resist testing early - I really wish I had waited because I had a whole day of being unsure and think that was worse than if I had waited another day!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello girlies!

First of all, sorry to Nic and Kate, if you've emailed me - my work email must be down...  

Now, let's try and catch up - it's a bit of a job, as I wasn't around yesterday! Went to bed at nine - absolutely shattered.

Mitch - hooray! For Auntie arriving, finally. You must be relieved.

Nic - that recipe does go brown, if you let it! The slower you cook it the less brown it goes, though.

Kate - what annoyances over the tests! Stoopid people. Still, you'll be up and running soon.

CJ - three more sleeps! So exciting. It was around that point in the 2WW I started to go slightly insane...

Yay Em! At bloody LAST, eh bird? Thanks the lord for some light at the end of the tunnel. Are you going to see your dad this weekend?

Ju - what a week! Hope you're enjoying the adrenaline as well as keeping a cool head.

Maria - glad you're back online! Did you find out the HFEA ruling over frosties in the end?

Lil C - how's you? It's not progesterone the test is checking for, it's HCG, and that's being created by your baby, nothing else, so chill!

Jena - poor you, having that news about your cat. So distressing.

Hayley - how's the jabbing?

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hiya just a quick post

I have appt with gp at 440 and before that i have to go and take dh phone into the repair centre 
hoping they can fix it cos havent been able to contact him all day so he still dont know
am gonna hide the letter in case he comes in and sees it i want to tell him myself!

I was gonna ask about the bloods altho my tx is nhs so they are paid for but i just thought if the bloods were done now would save time as all they have done so far is fsh and lh, i had a list i should of had done but they were never done cos my bmi was too high at the time!

dont think this gp will do them anyway its not my usual one!

and i wouldnt normally bother but my neck is causing too much pain and even the morphine didnt help last night

Will pop in later

PS Miranda no i am not going to see dad this weekend probably next weekend though  

EM


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

YAY!!! GO EM, GO EM, GO EM!!!

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!

           ​
Be back later girls. xxxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi ladies

quicky from me today just wanted to say EXCELLENT news Em !!!

Hi everyone else - I have read all your posts but just sooooo busy so will pop back later if I can

Nic xx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

oh and incase I dont get back later

Mitch - good luck for tomorrow - hope your lining is thin enough    

Nic x


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Just got home from work what a day!!! 

Kate - yes she did live near there she was part of a gang!!!

Em - Just wanted to say yay well done   

Mitch - Good luck for 2morrow Hun!!!!!

 to everyone else  I will do a longer post 2morrow  I'm just so tired.. I need the Lister to call this is really getting to me now I'm going to call them Monday and let them know how many days I have left on my pill and see what they say, if they say to me that I need to have another 7 day break and then start another pack I'm going to go mad!!!!!!!! I need to know soon as I cant plan anything. I just ****** off with the wait thats all.

right off to have a cup of hot choc and then bed!!!!!

Julie xx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Julie - that murder sounds terrible.  Is it worth you callin the lister this morning? at least then you should get a call back by the end of the day and it may stop you stewing over the weekend.  When I chased them up they had had confirmation from my reciient the day before but hadn't got round to telling me yet so hopefully the same will happen for you  

Well as for me last night I had a bit of belly ache - wasnt too bad and didnt last long and then had some pinky and brown discharge (sorry I know TMI especially at this hour of the morning  ) so I got all worried thinking this shouldn't be happening for a nother week.  Nothing this morning though so will see what happens and call Lister if it gets any worse.  Hope its not af on her way as that is really going to mess things up isnt it  

catch you all later

Nic x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Morning!
How are we all?

Nic, it's so frustrating when your body does weird things! You're still on the pill, aren't you? Hmmn.
I don't know what to suggest, apart from maybe a post on peer support?

How are you feeling this morning, Ju? Are you going to phone the Lister today?

Em, how did dh react to the news?

Kate - how's your pain in the neck? (And no, that's not dh)

xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya girls. 

Em, how did the doctors go hun? And did you finally get through to Dh? I may have a cycle buddy yet!!! Hope the neck ok!!

Nic, sorry hun cant help on the spotting front, I would imagine it could be pretty normal as the pill doesnt always stop all breakthrough bleeding? I would say as long as its not red then you should be ok, not long to go til d/r's now!!!

Miranda, hope the book is coming along nicely! Your work email was having a nightmare day then!! I thought my second try had gone through then I got another mail delievery failure   come back soon!!

Julie, stuff it, call them today! Ask what is taking so long with a match, and say you are really struggling with the pill now and would just like to know whats happening so you can sort of plan. Its not a ridiculous request, its your tx as well hun.  

Mitch! Not sure if you will be reading this today or not but hope the scan goes well today! Do you like our lovely weather! Hope the airline let you back on with tonnes of drugs and needles!!!

CJ hope you doing ok hun!! Not long to go!!!

Jena, when is your scan hun? 26th did you say Hope your little man gave you some rest (or your big man for that matter!!) ((What is your son called by the way?!))

Hayley, hope the stabbs going well. 

Sorry if I have missed anyone! 

No news really, Boo had a great time at her new school!! They all went off to play with each other in the classroom and us parents had 15 million forms to fill in!!! Is such a lovely school though, feel really pleased she has got in, and in honesty, looking forward to her going cos she has been in nursery for 2 years which is too long, but as she is an october baby she missed out on starting last year by one month, so she is the oldest and the biggest and she needs more stimulation. She is driving me batty!!! My neck is finally on the mend, but now we all have this nasty cough of Boo's and I have a streaming cold so I am not in the best mood today! 

Dh is 31 on sunday and guess what he wanted? An xbox thing.  

Men.


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Our works systems bust so Im taking the opportunity to say hi!

Still got the brown stuff, only when I wipe   think I would win a competition for having the most useless body ever!!

Just going to pretend its not happening unless it turns red. Havent got any belly pains so hopefully wont happen!

Kate - whats your DH like!  bless Holly, Lee is one of the oldest in his year (September bday) but he was so behind he was only just ready when he actually started and to be honest he started off very slowly but now he is boy genius and is doing fantastic!

Miranda - put a post on peer support. hope its like what kate says.  Just so frustrating nor knowing whats going on though

be bacl later

Nic


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

I know honestly it's like he is going backwards in time! He used to be SO mature, business head travelling the world and now we have Holly its like he is living his childhood again! (I cant blame him I suppose, he was shipped off to boarding school in a different country when he was little  ) 

I can just see him and boo having fights over the bl**dy thing now!!

Wow to you and your boy genius!! That must feel soooo good!! I cant wait to see how Holly does academically, I'm hoping she will be good! (I am biased you see!)

Hope someone gives you an answer on peer hun, but I wouldnt worry too much?

x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It's that awkward age for schooling, Lee's age - they go one of two ways! My stepchildren turned against education at that stage, and I can't blame them - their school wasn't much interested in non-academic kids.
Still, hopefully dsd will get ok grades on her GCSEs. I tried my hardest, but it was such an upheaval for her when her mum went off and she came to live with us - by that time she'd have had to be Einstein to catch up with all she'd missed!
Dss seems to be doing ok without many GCSEs though - he's been in work since he left school.

Great that Boo's in a good school, Kate! That must be such a relief. My DH loves kids' stuff too, and he's 42! 

xxx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi,

Just called the Lister and spoke to Lizzy.. I said to her that I had 9 days left on the pill, she said to get another pack of the pill, she said u can be on the pill from 2 weeks and up to 6 weeks. so she said to get another pack of the pill and i may need a 7 day break and start the next pack. SO I'm really NOT happy!!!!!! She also said that Lena is in the middle of matching people at the moment so it maybe that I might get call in a few days time. So I'm sorry for this post but I'm not happy that they are making me wait all the time. I asked her if there was a problem matching me and she said NO, so what is the hold up.. I'm not calling them again they can call me now..

I hope everyone is well

speak soon 

Ju xx


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

hi everyone  

I am finding it so hard to not go and buy a test - my office is above a chemist how cruel is that - i think i am going to go crazy today   .

Julie - what a nightmare!!   keeping fingers crossed that you get that call soon so you can get moving with your tx    

Kate  what with your neck and now a cold you sound like you could do with putting your feet up and being pampered.  So will you be getting dh that xbox ??

Mitch - hope today goes well - sending you lots of    

Miranda - hows the book ? your right last few days are  

Nic - fingers crossed you'll be d/r soon . xxx

Hayley - how are you getting on ?

Em hows your neck today - hope its getting better !


jena - good luck for your scan . xxxx

love cj xx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Miranda - lee is doing his best to be defiant against school -   he loves the fun parts of it - Mates, sports but not the academic side.  I'm a very pushy mum, but only because i don't want him to end up like me......Your right though about doing ok with out gcses.  Hope your sd does ok! If she doing her gcses now? 

Julie -   I cant believe how long they are taking to match you - really hope lena calls you later today with some good news!!

CJ - that is strong will for you - chemist downstairs !!! I'd be down there stroking and sniffing the boxes desperately trying not to put one in my basket!!

Kate - we all want the best for out kids.  Lee is living proof that slow starters doesnt mean a thing - god i wish I could go back to his primary teachers and tell them how well he is doing - they wrote him right off when they taught him - personally i blame their individual teaching methods  

Shanes building and I have to go and take some pictures of a hole for the building inspector   along with keeping him stocked up with drinks and pretending to be interested in what he's doing  

be back later - do you remember the other month I had about a week of spotting before af turned up - i really think what i have now is the same thing again. stupid body

Nic x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

I will post in a wee while

Had to take willow to emergency vet this morning just got back 
need to check my boards then will come back and post!

Em


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Em - whats up with Willow - is she ok ? 


xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya lovely lister ladies

few personals........

CJ only 2 sleeps to go 
you have been very good resisting the peesticks
how r u feeling

Miranda how r u honey
any gardening planned for this weekend

Nic argh our bodies never do what we want them to do they
brown blood tends to be old blood so may not necessarily be af 

Kate how r u hun
hows the neck
sorry u have a cold too

Maria hope your ok

Ally hope ur enjoying your hols

Hayley hope the stimmin is going well

Lil c how r u feeling

Jena hows things hun

Mitch hope the baseline scan goes well today

Ju i am so sorry to read you still have no more news it must be doubly frustrating

 

hugs to anyone i missed

Well as for me........ 
Went to see gp yesterday afternoon
he said to me that you know that ivf is no guarantee dont you no you dont say he said normal stats are 25% and yours are 10% below that oh well what a positivity boost that was! I already knew that, he then said i hope it works for you because its a last ditch attempt if it fails its hysterectomy for you you do know that yes i do thanks for cheering me up!

He didnt give me anything for my neck the pain is coming from my shoulder apparently and this is whats causing the headaches as well so lots of massaging when the pain in my neck is bad even in the night as its going to be worse then

I forgot to move the envelope that the letter came in yesterday and dh had got in before i got back and when i told him there was just no response he had been excited and prior to the letter but when i told him there was no response altho he said its good news

Altho hes got some probs with his family so i think this is playing on his mind

then as for willow, well shes been quiet all week not her normal self at all, i did think maybe her season was starting but yesterday she perked up a little, not much but thought she was turning a corner, in the night i heard her coughing and then this morning when i fed her her breakfast within mins she had been sick and just lay there grunting

I rang the vet and they said bring her up

Luckily the lovely luca saw her, hes lovely i like him 
I explained to him about her behaviour being odd the last week
her lack of energy her being sick and the grunting

Initially he said that it could be the start of her season as shes at the age now, she didnt seem to back away from him as much as others, he took her temp bless her she was so brave its a little bit higher than normal for willow, he felt her tum and theres a mass of fluid in there he checked her pieces shes not swollen down there but dont think it will be long

Hes concerned, so has given her anti biotic injection and we start anti biotic tabs on sunday, but if she isnt improving by monday shes got to go in to their little hospital, if she deterioates any further shes to go straight back

On our way home, i saw one of my old neighbours he asked if willow was one of bouncers pups 

They weighed her and she was almost 21kg, omg bouncer was only 26kg at age 5 and willow is only 6 months lol well at least i know i am doing something right!

back later
got to ring and see if dh phone is ready

EMxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Em - hope Willow perks up. Its so scary when they are poorly cause they cant tell us what wrong. bless them!  Big hug for Willow and her mummy!  

Kate - you about - your very quiet. Hope the neck and cold arent too bad

Where is everyone?

Who do we thinks going tonight on BB. Wasn't it just hilarious last night when Charlie got pushed in the pool  

Nic x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Im here!!

Aww em poor thing. Hope she perks up soon. You forget that animals get sick just as much as people. Lovely dr you got there mrs! Almost as good as Miranda's!!! So whats happening for you now then??

Julie, I cant believe how long they are taking at matching you? I dont see what the problem is at all? I really hope Lena calls you and has some good news!! I do know that Alexia (you may not remember her) was on the pill for 2 or more months so it does happen, its just so annoying when you are waiting. Try and keep calm hun, have a good drink tonight.xxx

Nic, did your work  stuff get sorted? Mine has gone down today as well so cant get any files so no work to do! (bothered or not!?) I didnt see BB yesterday, who pushed Charley in!! And how did that bloke win all that money!? Carole, tracey and who up tonight 

I have had a nice afternoon, met dh for lunch and then had a wander round m&s. Got a gorgeous room scenter thing, Grapefruit and Ginger, cor smells good enough to eat!! The cat keeps eyeing it up!!! 

I was thinking earlier, Boo doesnt start school til the 10th sept, then its only mornings for a week, then til 1.15 the week after and then the 3rd week, the 24th, all day. So its going to be hard fitting in scans and stuff isnt it!? Wish I could work out what my dates would be. Suppose I will know more once I am on the pill. Might have to ask dh's mum to help out ( ) 

Ooooh my living room smells lush!!!!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

The three evictees had to decide on one person to have £100k and they chose Liam. Nickys been flirting with Liam and said before he won the money she liked him. Charlie has taken a sudden liking to him since he became £100k richer   So she was trying to out do Nicky (outfit wise) she came out in the garden with a bloody neck scarf going round her nexk and covering each boob - barely covering!! then just under her bust she had a belt on with the scarf going under it     she was giving it some big pouts to herself in the camera (making me feel sick) trying to be all sexy and Seany pushed her in the pool - it was hilarious - all she was worried was about her gucci boots getting wet silly girl. I think Seany saved himself from the boot by doing what he did though. All the housemates were high fiving him, twas a classic! cant believe you missed it.
Yeah work got sorted - Im going to fo another hour or so later and then I done for a whole week! yippee
Your air freshner (or room scenter as you call it you posh lady!) sounds yummy!
I'm sure you'll find a way to work around Boo being at school and your appointments? Are any of her friends starting school at the same time as her? maybe their mums could pick boo up from school and have her for lunch??

Em - forgot to say how reassuring of your Gp to be so positive for you!!   GP's just don't get it do they.

Nic x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

AIR FRESHNER!!! Thats what I meant!! I said room scenter thing cos I couldnt think of the right word!!! HAHAHA!!! Laughing my head off here, Boo wondering who making me laugh!!!! 

hehehehehehe!!!

Boo starting new school on her own all her friends staying at the nursery school, cos we moved she not allowed to go to the school, so its a whole new one for us and no one we know yet! I think its gonna have to be the in laws. As much as I dont like them, they will drive over and collect her for us, whereas my mum doesnt drive and works so she wouldnt be able to. 



I wish I had seen her get thrown in!!! Liam doesnt like her does he? I could hit the telly when she comes on, the day she gets put up for nomination she will be out!!! I think its gonna be Carole tonight. She is soooooooo boring!!!

And is it me or does anyone else think she needs a really good wash!!!


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Kate your a nutter  

Yes Carol does look like she needs a good wash - won't tell you what my DH says about her  

Aah poor Boo starting on her own. She'll make loads of new friends and they will drive you crazy with tea parties and barbie dolls    My nephew starts school in september, I am really worried about him - he has a cleft palate and his speech is poor so I really think he'll struggle.

No Liam doesnt like Charlie. I think he may quite like Nicky although last night she was acting like a silly giggly teenager which was quite cringe worthy.

Nic x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

She drives me mad as well! Her voice is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo boring and monotone, never ever changes pitch! And all that rubbish about I hate men, the first fittish one in there and she is all over him!!

Now, if your dh says what my dh says then I think I know what it is!!  

I have no worries about her making new friends, she came out holding hands with a girl yesterday and that was after an hour!!! My child talks to anyone and takes every single child under her wing!! Mother hen!!!

I am sure your nephew will be ok, kids are quite understanding at this age arent they. 
x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

kateag said:


> And is it me or does anyone else think she needs a really good wash!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello!
The interesting thing about Charley, I think, is that her IQ was 70 when it was tested by the BB profiliers.
Chanelle was the most intelligent in there when it was all girls.
But 70! That's really, really low given that the average is 100 - I reckon that would be worse than Jade Goody.
Charley gets over her terrible thickness by being suspicious and aggressive to people - she's like a dog, baring her teeth, daring people to judge her.

Carole looks grubby, definitely! Sort of sweaty and frazzled. She promised to be so much more fun before she went in!

Sorry to hear you had an appt with my GP, Em! What utter tossers they are when it comes to anything to do with IF. I thought it might be a defence reaction, to save them cash, but it still happens when you're bloody paying for private treatment and just want them to play ball on something!
Training needs to be given to GPs in that department I think - they seem rubbish to a man.

Kate, I'm having the same stress trying to work out dates, because this time I'm going to need two and a half weeks off work! Gah - how on earth am I going to book tickets, not knowing anything? One thing's for sure, I'll have to take the pill beforehand. But until my next AF I haven't a clue when that might be.
Will MIL be pleased to help out?

Nic, SD had her last exam last friday and is now trying to get a job! She's a good worker, but just doesn't know what she wants to do, apart from run a nightclub, which she's not old enough to do yet! So it's probably shop work till she's old enough, methinks.

xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

70?! God, thats not good!! I wonder what mine is?! (Air freshner comment not included!!) 

Blimey yeah, how will you work out flight dates and what not? Can you ask on any other boards what they have done? Oooh. Have you heard back about the follie count yet? You need that before you can go ahead with everything dont you? 

I do think MIL will be happy to help out, but I can imagine coming home to my house being changed round and food I hate being cooked and that sort of stuff!!   

Dh is getting RIGHT UP MY NOSE tonight, he has this irritating cough, and it IS IRRITATING!! Its not a real cough, its a silly man cough and its everytime I try to listen to something on the telly!!!!!! I wouldnt mind but Boo is coughing really really badly and everytime I cough my neck freezes and he is lying there feeling sorry for himself!!     

x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm on the clinic's thread. so once I get my next AF I'll ask for advice from the ladies on there and from the clinic.
My GP - all my slagging off aside - has gone on holiday for two weeks, but left a request form for the follie count, so when I finally get through to the lady who does it I'll be able to have that on the NHS at least.
To be fair, he's really tried to help, it was just the comments about giving up that annoyed me.

Can't you smother DH or something?  
Give him some hot lemon and honey and tell him to shut up already...

Thank gawd it was Seany! I thought he was really playing games on there - didn't think he was into the Greek guy at all, but wanted to encourage him to get ahead on BB.

xxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

Well seanys gone

so carol still needs a bath 

oh before i forget

its marias birthday tomorrow

heres a link for her birthday wishes

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=99517.0

June is a good month to have a birthday 

my kitchen looks like a bomb has hit it!

i had to make willow boiled fish well ok i steamed it 

i didnt know what fish to get her lol blonde moment

I rang steve bless him, and told him about willow, he said i should have rang him this morning to take us to the vet 
He told us what fish to get but asda didnt have any so dh bought her cod fillet! she prefers her purina i think! we could have given her boiled chicken but chicken tends to give her belly ache so thought fish would be better

Steve said if i need him for anything at all to call i have let her on to the sofa tonight altho dh bough her a new blanket and the lady who served us in the shop used to be a vet nurse at the vet where bouncer was treated but quit we got chatting and she said the vet whose looking after willow is fab fab fab so thats good

argh mum on phone so be back shortly

Em


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

I love that Greek guy!! He reminds me of the bloke in Father of the Bride film, the decorator!!! He is really funny I think! Seany is here, and my nerves are under him!   And I dont even think he is gay to be honest! 

Em, hope Willow enjoys the fish!! Sounds complicated!!! 

Mirra, glad the GP has done the good thing in the end! So you have to get through to someone else to book the appointment? You dont need to wait NHS times for it do you And you are going on pill next af??! When roughly is it due, cos we could go pill mad together!! 

GAWD I HATE CHARLEY!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I don't think I'll go on the pill till at least the AF after the next one Kate - bah! I need to give my body time to recover - my hair's still like poop.

I felt so sorry for Seany in the end - he was distraught to leave, having worked so hard to get in there! Awwww...
But I think the gay thing is an affectation, too. Don't know why.

I'm guessing as it's only a scan I won't have to wait. though given that my GP treid three times to get through to them and I tried today and no one got back to me, it could take a while! Maybe they're just disturbed that I've just made a pretty stiff complaint against their clinic and wonder why I would be coming to them for a follie count?

Ugh - working at 7am tomorrow so I'd better get my body in the bath. Got up to 10,500 words on the book, which I didn't think I'd reach till Sunday, so all's well.
Just got to the downregging on my egg share cycle!


xxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

i'm back!

Kate confusing i tell ya i have never had to boil chicken or fish before   
I always oven back it or put it on the george forman!

so much more complicated than normal dog food   

Miranda i dont blame u for leaving the pill alone for a while!

tis quiet tonight isnt it

Julie thinking of you and sending a big 

Mitch i hope the travelling went ok and of course the baseline scan

Jena hope u and ds and bump are ok

hayley hope that stimming is going well

need to pop off 
need a wee not that u needed to know but thought would share!

Miranda dont u give urself rsi with the writing!

today i have had stabbing pains both sides in ovary area altho only have one ovary 
i have come out all zitty on my face to
surely cant be af on route again well i hope not time will tell tho

love to all

Em


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh poop. Thought you would join me!!! hehe! You never know I might get told I cant start the pill yet either, wouldnt surprise me! Oh well, will see!!

I felt sorry for Seany as well when he started crying! Deary me. I still dont think he is gay, even after seeing that kiss with Gerry! (when did that happen!?!)

Well, dh is at work this morning, I have work to do, and boo is running riot already!!   should be fun!!! 

Where is everyone?!

How is Willow this morning hun?


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

morning ladies

Kate lol at boo!

I agree re seany i dont think he is either
I also missed the bit with gerry!

felt sorry for him i would much prefer johnathan to have gone tbh

oh well

how much work u got to do today 

I went to bed about 2am willow had got her bone out then but went to bed dh woke us up at 430 
I let willow out at 5am and she had a huge wee, ( she had 2 accidents last night indoors not like her at all)

she was a little sick at 7am just a few grains of rice then had another long wee outside took her back to bed but she wasnt restful

She got me up at 845 for another wee so am sure that the infection is either urine or kidney

I reckon aunty wont be long here last night the pain was awful had to take some morphine 
If poss i want to hold it off til about thurs next week as i have my other wisdom teeth out on monday and dont want an achy jaw and achy belly together

tis only 17 days since last af they seem to be 24 days apart or have been not bad eh as i shouldnt be having any at all whilston the injections thats my stupid body for you!

be back later for personals

Em


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Em - Poor Willow.  She's not right is she.  Hope she gets well soon.

Kate - I felt sorry for Seany too.  Really thought it would be Jonathon going. However I couldn't live with Seany his pranks would drive me up the wall. And yes I think the same about him being gay - he's not very convincing is he??

Miranda - HI! I haven't got your email address on this pc (home one) I'll text you to arrange our rendezvous  

Mitch - how did your baseline go?

Hi everyone else....

I am really pist orf!  I didn't ring Lister yesterday about the spotting as that was all it was.  But today when no one will be there it decides it might just want to be full on AF!! its heavier and redder - not quite yet my normal af though so god knows whats happening.  But the way I'm looking at it at the moment is I am still on the pill which is kind of down regging isnt it? So I'm hoping it will be ok and I possibly may start stimming early What you lot think?  I'll see how it goes and if I think its af will ring Lister first thing monday and if need be will go via the lister to weymouth  

Nic x


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi GIrls   I'M back !!!

Thanks for your good wishes girls   

NIc. Maybe its a good thing in a way, if it is af they may give you a baseline scan earlier, the d/r is for your ovaries isn't it? you can have bleeds inbetween can't you? I am sure I read you could somewhere. When I spoke to them telling them I had not had a bleed the other day I was told it does not really matter for the recip, so maybe things will just happen quicker nic  

Have you got all Boos uniform Kate, what colour is it. I can imagine Boo in class looking after the other littlies   soo sweet.  Seany's hair looks like my son's   he has an auburn afro! well not quite so tight, he looks like mika.

Julie How frustrating.   I did not see Lena yesterday at Lister, but they did say they were short staffed this week as most had gone to some sort of conference thing.     

Em Is the antibiotics working yet. I hope Willow gets better soon, Your doc likes to give free advise how thoughtful not   

Miranda are you gonna give us an extract? What sort of title have you thought of or will you choose that at the end? It is hard making plans around tx in another country but the other board seem well clued up  

Jena how exciting you scan date for the 26. So whats your instinct, twins or single?   I know it is too early now but would you want to find out the sex of the baby/s ?

CJ I wish you all the positive vibes in the world for tomorrow, I don't know how you have managed to hold out honey, you must have a constitution of an ox or is stubborn as a donkey not sure which one but meant in a nice way, Basically you're strong woman!

Lil C are you still glowing with the aftermath of your pos? when will you get your scan date.

Hayley hows it all going? have you a date for your next scan? 

Hope you had a  nice holiday Ally. Hows your tummy? getting rounder yet?

Well, for me, the baseline scan went really well. I must have been lucky as I hardly had AF but my lining is 2mm so all good. I was given my injections and was told to start yesterday. Which was a bit of a problem as it had to be done in the evening and I was in the aeroplane,I had to try and get off first and run to the toilet and do the biz, imagine the scene one cubicle me in there and people queing outside, I cut myself snapping the vial trying to hurry 

  Ryanair staff did not know whether I could take the stuff in my hand luggage or if it had to go as baggage (which I did not have) so made my own decision and just carried it all thru. security were good they let me thru and I did not have to queue, they fast tracked me  brilliant. So just tell them you have a bag of needles and you get thru quicker  .

I have been told to cut my nasal spary and am on 225 of menapor. I have my next scan on 28. They wanted to do it on wed but I told them i had already booked my flight and could not change it. So all in all I think I am responding good.

The injection stings a little thou when you push the liquid in. It doesn't hurt just stings a bit. So now I am stimming girls wahhoo.

mitch
x


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Mitch - excellent new for you!! I think possibly I may be starting a tad earlier than planned which is fine and I know my recipient is good to go - the only problem is our holiday!! Lena wanted me to start stimming on 3rd July as we are away in Belgium on 4/5/6 July but if I start stimming before that it may cause problems - I need to be monitored quite closely because I have pcos.

god its so frustrating when our bodies do their own thing.  Maybe they will keep me sniffing until 3 July as planned? What do you think?  

Nic x


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

I can't see why they can't Nic as i have seen some ladies down reg for 3 weeks, would it cause too many problems to stimm when your are ready?

mitch
xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

The Lister Egg share girlies  ​
Kateag 1st ES abandoned, 2nd ES  looking into 3rd ES awaiting af for bloods   

*~*Nic*~* 1st ES   2nd ES D/R 25/06 Baseline 03/07, stims 03/07     

Jetabrown        

Alexia 10/02         

Allybee17 10/05          

shye       

MJP   FET  

Miranda7 tx abandoned  , moved on to straight tx, June   2nd ICSI later this year    

wishing4miracle 1st ES   2nd ES D/R 12/06 baseline 19/06 stims 20/06 scan 27/06    

Luckystars currently on pill, 2nd HIV test 29 may awaiting match 

Honnybee started pill awaiting match D/R 16/06 baseline 22/06 Stims 22/06 scan 28/06 

Jena Testing 7th June     Scan 26/06    

curlyj28 D/R 16/05 stims 23/05 EC 10/06 ET 13/06  testing 23/06 scan 03/07      

Little Seahorse Testing 21/06       

*Hope all is correct 
Anyone who is missing IM me and i will add you
Emxx*


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Help ladies - full on AF is here (and pain   )

I have 3 more pills to take (today, tomorrow, monday) and am meant to start sniffing monday.

Shall I carry on as planned and ring them monday and let them know whats going on or call the emergency number and ask them if I should start down reg today?

We can call into the Lister on the way to weymouth as its not too far out of the way but if I start stimming monday I'm going to come into problems when I we go to belgium   as at that stage of the stimming they wont want me to go long without being monitored.  Guess we'll have to deal with that as and when.

So pee'd off right now

Nic x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Just a quicky for nic, I would call the emergency number, as its not late and you wont be disturbing anyone and just ask what they think, as you dont want to keep taking pill if they say to start sniffs, you never know. 

They may say to d/r for longer as your af was early, which should give you more time holiday wise? 

What a pain, flipping af. 

Be back in 2. 
x


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Kate - Thank you ! I really wanted to call them (as I'm worried) and just needed one person to say I should !

SO I did.  Don't know who it was I spoke to but she said its absolutely fine and to carry on as planned - keep taking pill and start sniffing monday but call Lena and co on monday morning to let them know whats happening.

Bit worried about when they will start me stimming because of us going to belgium on 4/5/6 July but I'm sure they will be able to sort some sort of plan out.

Why do there things have to happen at a weekend  

Thanks Kate  

Nic x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hello!!

Right quicky quicky again!! Mitch well done hun!!! YAY!! started stimms!! And good on you for sorting ryan air too!!! Good luck for next scan looking like its all going to plan for you now!!!

Boo is going to be in blue uniform!!! heheh! She so excited cos her nursery is green!! 

Nic hope you get through to someone hun, just to put your mind at rest, there def no one at the clinic today? Cos Im sure there is, Lena told me I could have scan on a sat but it would be sit and wait because they dont make apps. Good luck hun 

Em, hope willow gets better, def sounds like a kidney or urine infection poor thing. How is your neck? Hope af doesnt cause too much grief. 

I got to run girls, boo went to my mums again today so I could finish typing so I am off to get her now!!

Byeee!!

xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Crossed posts hun, glad you got sorted!! You will have a perfectly d/r'd system when you do start stimms!!

xxxx


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

I have broken my pact today and just tested - oh my god i have 2 lines  one is faint but its definately 2 lines - I think I'm pregnant !! 
  

Do you think i can get excited ? 

xxxx cj xxxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

CJ

CONGRATULATIONS!!

a line is a line - you are pregnant my dear!

Nic x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Well done hun! 

Congratulations. You are preggers!

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Congratulations CJ & DH

      

another lister miracle

      

Love and best wishes

Emxx​


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Girls,

I just want to start by saying WELL DONE CJ AND   I bet u are on   !!!!!!!!

Nic - Make sure you speak to the Lister and see what they say 

Kate - Hows the job going?? Is Boo looking forward to starting big school

Mitch - I'm pleased for you be honest with me do the injections really hurt?

Jena - I have spoken to u and I hope u are feeling better, I will give u a call later

Em - Hope Ur OK and keep Ur fingers crossed for me.....

Hello to anyone I have missed   there is so many of us now  

Well as for me week took DP's ds to Thorpe Park as I had a free Ticket when we got there it was lovely and sunny we sat down to lunch and it started to rain . Ds went on a few rides while the sun was out and then we sat down to have a icecream and the WHOLE park had a POWER CUT we weren't happy so they asked everyone to leave the park. There was so many people trying to get out of the park at one time and they started to give out free tickets but so many people were moaning the staff ran away, I got mine thats all I care about!!!!!! It was good while we were there......

Now for the baby side of things another 2 friends of mine are PG yet again I'm so down to be honest. I have made my mind up I'm not calling the Lister again, if they want me they have my number.I'm now starting to think if I will ever be a mum and this wait is someone trying to tell me something??  If I'm honest I'm ****** off with it all I just don't see why they are making me wait so long why does nobody want my eggs .... They are never going to call me its the only thing on my mind at the moment is having a baby  OMG I sound like MAY from eastenders   Only joking but is something I really want.. I hope you can understand that as I have no children and its not fair.....

I hope all is well and I hope I get the call and cheer up 

Love

Julie xx


----------



## little seahorse (Jun 3, 2007)

Mitch...no, it hasn't sunk in yet. Guess I'll only really believe it when I have my 1st scan and actually see a heartbeat or 2!! Don't feel any different yet...Wish I had a see through tummy so I could see what was going on!!!   for you now you've started your treatment....that must have been awkward trying to do an injection in an aeroplane toilet!! I used to have to spread all my stuff out around me and get everything prepared...no way could I have done that in a confined space!!! Will keep everything crossed for you hun xxxx


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Good Morning 

I still can't belive it has happened     even though I have now done 3 different tests 1 digital that said pregnant !! I'm sure its going to take a few days to actually sink in  

Dh & I are over the moon, thank you for keeping me sane over the last few weeks and for sending all the good luck + positive messages.

Julie - I really hope they get you matched soon it must be hard, I hope you get you call this week and everything starts moving for you,    & lots of    . xxx

Lil C - I know what you mean about the news sinking in - can I ask did you have a blood test at lister as well as doing home test ?? 


Mitch congrats and good luck with stimming bet your so excited - sending you lots of     for your scan on wednesday. 

Nic - how are you, hope your AF pains have eased and good luck with your call tomorrow    .

Kate hope you got your typing done, have to say your Boo sounds so cute !! 

Em - how are you now are you feeling better and hows willow ??

Hayley - how are the stimms going , have you had your scan yet ? 

Jena - hope your ok !!

Sorry if I have missed anyone, catch up later 

love cj xxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

I have just come on here and seen al this news!

 CJ congratulations to you and dh

         

Cj That is fantastic wow, another pg lady enjoy the rest of the 8 months and get that scan booked 

LilC have you a scan date? 

Julie you have done so well to keep yourself sane this last few weeks with all this emotion  and truely, no the injection does not hurt. and if you push the stuff thru slowly the stingy bit is hardly there. I am a wimp to needles and I found it o.k you will sail through it 

Boo thats nice for Boo a change of uniforms. I miss school uniforms here and the danes think it is a strange idea for children to wear them. I think it saves the rest of their clothes though my kids go thru them really quick.

Nic hope you get some answers tomorrow  with down regging.  They knew about your hols so should be accomodating 

Miranda hows you? Have you had a good weekend?

Jena 2 more sleeps and wahhooo your scan wonderful are you excited yet?

Hayley how are you doing? can you feel anything happening?

Hi EM Its a shame you did not get to see you hubby getting excited about your letter. Wonderful news honey I am glad for you. How is willow doing now?

not a lot happening here, except there was a festival yesterday and so we went into town to watch in the evening lots of bands and rides. It got to the time of my injection so had to got to a pub to do it. I was in there for a long time.  I hope tonight I will finally be able to do it in my own home nice and relaxed. I have got a continous headache at the moment not bad just achy and I permantly have a water in my hand so I am drinking over the 2 ltr mark, I think I will just try and drink more. Did you girls have a headache that was always there? 

I did not get to ask any questions at the Lister as I had to just get the things I needed done and leave to make my flight as you have to check in a couple of hours before.

Did anyone feel things happen pretty quickly too? My tummy is pretty bloated already but I put that down to the water 

mitch
x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello girlies! Sorry I've been absent - been logging in then starting to write, then the time just disappears...

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]Well done CJ! Yaroooo![/move]

Fantastic - another Listerine up the spout! This must be a lucky thread I reckon.

Aw, Mitch - fancy having to do all that in an aeroplane loo! It's bad enough trying to have a tinkle in one of those things, let alone laying out all your Menopur and needles and stuff!
I think I would have been tempted to lay it all out on that lp tray thingy and just suffer the funny looks!
In answer to your question, I had a permanent headache throughout the sniffing - it was like a hangover. Ugh. So glad when I didn't have to do that second time round...

Ju, you poor thing. It's so hard when nothing seems to be happening. And to have two pals fall pg t the same time, well, it's not surprising you're feeling so crappy and crabby. The waiting is the hardest thing about all this, it really is. All that tensionand worry starts to go once you've started the drugs.

Nic, also - you poor honey! What's your body playing at? It makes you so angry when it doesn't play ball. Glad you sorted it with them. I do hope it doesn't bugger up your holidays - that would be such a pain. But if they're sticking to the original plan I guess that fits in?
I hope so - I have the barbie warming!

Kate me darlin - how the devil are you? 

Jena and Lil C, how's our other resident incubators?

Em - so exciting to get that letter. The wait is over - for that at least!

Hayley - how's the stimming going?

Maria - hope you had a lovely birthday mate. 

xxxx


----------



## little seahorse (Jun 3, 2007)

CJ...no I haven't been back to the Lister since finding out...we just did 3 HPT's over 3 days and they all came up positive. Am not going back to Lister...I don't want to have any more time off work...am running out of holiday days and would like to save a few for later in the year, and it also cost us a fortune in train travel over the last few months...the reason we did egg sharing is because we are not really in a position to afford paying for IVF at the moment so this was the perfect solution for us. I  know you cannot really put a price on having a baby, but if we can do this without spending out too much then it is better for us. So I am waiting till tomorrow to see my GP and hopefully he will sort out any blood tests and arrangements for a scan etc. I can't wait to actually have this officially confirmed and to actually see how many I have....this is not as bad as the 2ww because we know there is something there...but we are just desperate to know how many!! Think we may have to move house if there's 2!!


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

hello ladies you been all so busy since my last post.

miranda-yeah fine thank you,u?been busy with work ect so not been on in a while to post.stims going ok.been gettin really bad back ache this time around with funny pains in low ab.cant remember if its norm,is it?
honeybee-how the stims going?doing them in loos  you doing them yourself?well done you if you are
curly-well done on your bfp no not had second scan yet.thats tomorro.bloated and in pain already.
seahorse-hows things going?did you get your levels via blood test?
luckstars-shall i march into an office tomorro for you and demand a match to be done for you?? 
heffalump-hows things going for you?
nic-af during pil?!?very strange.did you get hold of lister?
kate-hows your progress going?

and hello to everyone else.
as for me got scan tomorro.horid weather with hot tube.great.been having twinges already.is it too early?

hayley


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hello Girlies..

Sorry I've not been online for a while but needed a break after our last BFN.

Just wanted to say thanks so much for the birthday wishes!    Had a lovely day yesterday. Dp bought me a lovely white gold necklace and we went out for a nice meal and lots of    Bad head today!

My little boy will be 16 tomorrow!   Can't believe it! It's flown by.

I had my follow up cons on Thursday and we've decided to do a final frozen cycle sometime before Christmas but not sure when yet? Still feeling fragile after the last go, but it will be this year.

 on the BFP's girls!! And good luck to everyone having tx at the min    

Will catch up with you all soon..  

Maria xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya girlies, 

Just a quicky as its dh's birthday today! We had a lovely evening last night, some of us got VERY drunk and had to be carried home, and some of us were driving   (ie me driving!) but it was really nice evening!!

Been to see Shrek 3 today, really good and there were more adults than kiddies!!!

CJ, Jena and Little C hope you all doing ok, 3 preggers ladies!! Hope its the rest of us soon! Jena good luck for the scan, bet its twins!

Julie hope you ok hun, good for you not calling, I bet they call you this week though. Good luck hun. 

Hayley good luck for the scan tomorrow, hope you have some lovely follies. 

Mitch, hope you doing ok hun, well done for the jabs on the plane!! Also, you called me Boo!!!  

Maria, glad you had a lovely day, and happy birthday to your little boy tomorrow! Have a great holiday, hope you come back feeling refreshed. xx

Miranda, hope you doing ok on the book hun!

Sorry to anyone I have missed, soooo tired!! Feel like nodding off! Neck is killing me again and I have more work to do!!!

Kisses to everyone. 

xxxx

(got bloods tomorrow, anyone want to place bets on how many more I need!?)
xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Just a quickie, as I'm going through all my old posts to see if there's anything I've missed for the book - I'm nearly up to date!

But I just spotted the post about you not being able to get s/r flour where you are, Mitch! So just to remind you to go shopping for flour while you're over here, and you can try my cake recipes...

xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Miranda - you fricking crazy!

Ok just a real quicky for you all before I am internetless for 5 days  

Not got much to say - today I am SPOTTING so not got AF. Reckon Lena will get me in Friday for scan ??

Hope you are all ok

Hayley/Mitch good luck for your stim scans this week.

Take care all

Nic x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Crazy? MEEEE? Cheeky bints...

Lovely to see you back Maria!

What's all this non-boozing, Kate? You should have had a taxi! It's no fun if you can't be utterly wasted together. Is birthday boy feeling sorry for himself today?

Good to hear things are going ok hayley! Ignore the symptoms or you'll go  

Nic - see you Thursday matey!

xxxx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hello,

I just wanted to pop in and say Hi I have been really down this weekend and I was not well at all last night!!!  DP had to sleep in the front room.. I have hayfever but my nose has been blocked for over 2weeks, and I'm not sure about you but I cant sleep with my mouth open  so as I cant breath through my nose and cant sleep with my mouth open I was awake for most of the night!!! I went to the chemist today and they have given me something that should help  

Anyway that is boring... We took dp's ds to the play house today with my cousin's little boy and her new baby... it was hard but I have to be strong... I have eaten so much this weekend I'm going to pop!!!!

I really hope the Lister call me tomorrow I really do I just want to start... Nic when do u start  Well I'm off to watch BB I hope all u girls are well......

Speak Soon,

Julie xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Morning! Where is everyone?! 

I am now 3 vials of blood lighter again, I swear if Lister come back and say I need anymore Im just gonna chop my arm off and send it to them and tell them to take what they like and test it for what they like!! 

Had a lovely day yesterday, and a very nice evening   he can turn 31 more often if he likes!!!

Now, Julie, hope they call you today, I think you will hear this week, I just have a feeling. Good luck hun.

Miranda, what can I say, JK, Marrian Keyes, Shakespeare eat your heart out! FANBLOODYTASTIC!!! Im picturing the book now, purple binding, big golden egg!!! Its brill!!!

Jena, Hayley, Mitch good luck for all the scans this week!!! 

Cj & Little C hope you both feeling ok and still up there on cloud 9!!

I have more work to do today, so my mum and dad are coming to take Boo out for a drive today see if I can get it done! They being superstars!

Hope someone posts soon!!

Ooooh, Nic, have a great holiday hun! Hope miranda is as mad as she seems!!!!

xxxxx


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

ahh kate - are you lonely ??

I know what you mean about blood tests - i wondered if I was going to have any blood left at one stage , fingers crossed those shall be your last ones for a little while !! Glad you had a lovely  evenng    

I have left a message for lizzie at the lister to call so i can let them know the good news -  do you think its worth going for blood prg test tomorrow as i am in  london anyway with dh and i think it will put my mind at rest to have it officially confirmed 

Jena - fingers crossed for your scan tomorrow - how many weeks are you ? 

Mitch & Hayley hope your stimm scans go well this week  

Julie - hope your feeling better soon xx, my dh has been really suffering with hayfever this year too, fingers crossed you hear soon from lister . xxxx

Nic - 5 days without internet will you survive    

Em - hiya hope you are ok   !

Miranda, Maria , Ally hello  

Lil C hows things going ?? Any news on scan yet ? i feel a bit lost about what i should do now 

Sorry if missed anyone     

love cj xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oooh, that sounds good! Purple binding and a big golden egg? FABulous! Very regal...

I wonder why they don't ring their patients, CJ? They didn't ring me either, and I felt a bit poop about having to ring in.

Sorry to hear you're feeling so down, Ju. If it'll cheer you up, you're mentioned in my book! The Big Brother sign and howe thrilled we all were.

Hello to everyone else!

xxxx


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Just heard back from Lena - she is really pleased   , They said that if I have 4 positive tests then I don't need to go in I am definately pregnant - but could if I was worried. 

  Have booked first scan for 2 weeks Mon 9th July- ahhhhhhhhhhhhh its like another 2ww - definately gonna go crazy   . 
Mirand  i think i have been lucky really as they have always called me back quite quickly - def on same day !! But I know others have not had such luck which must be soooooo frustrating.  

cj xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Ok quick rant here, cos it's really bloody annoyed me. 

Some woman has just walked past my window, with a double buggy and a toddler next to her, screaming at him, TAKE IT OUT OF YOUR *@CKING MOUTH, and slapped him. He can't be more than 2 and a half. 

WHY is she allowed 3 kids, if she talks to them like that, and some people can't even have one (or two in my case  ) 

It makes me so angry. How is that fair? Who decides that she gets to be so sodding fertile she could just get preggers by dropping her trousers, yet its so hard for us. 

URGH. 

Rant over. 

CJ, well done hun! Is liz scanning you? I am determined she will scan me one day for something other than folicles!!!

back to my typing.......
x


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hello Girls

I have just seen a donkey with its hind leg missing  boy you can talk!

Miranda I am liking this book more and more purple wow lovely, it would be lovely if you and kate are cycle buddies 

Golden egg fantastic! Kate you have a good imagination, I wonder what your bedtimes stories to Boo are like  A big SORRY for calling you Boo but well.... she is lovely so its a back handed compliment 

Nic 1st sniff today!  one milestone....... more to come  

Hayley  for tomorrow

Jena   too for your scan 

Julie I think Lister will call too. 

Em hows things.

Cj and Lil C hope all is well with you pg ladies good luck for your scans when you get them.

Ally how was your holiday?

Maria good to hear from you again, Its good to see you will have another cycle. 

well bored at home doing nothing. I have my next accupuncture today. We will see how that goes, did anyone else do that ? I have not been regular just thought I would see what it is like. MY its like an obession all these needles 

mitch
xx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Just saw your last post Kate.

If you were here in Denmark, she would have been in serious trouble. You are not allowed to hit tap or any kind of physical punishment here. I know in the U.K they have tightened rules but it is a bigg no no.

She would have been accosted in the street.

Some people just make me sick

mitch
xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya lovely lister ladies

Sorry i cant stop and chat i have to leave in 20 mins to go and have some wisdom teeth out 

If i am not too sore in the mouth later i will pop on and do personals

but to let you know i am thinking of you

Oh and i just rang the vet, to update on willow
she may need to go in for bloods as it appears it may be her kidney thats causing the problem, they are going to call me back later on

Emxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Its  ok Mitch, dh calls us both Boo anyway!! 

I wish we had the same rules as you, that woman deserved to be shouted at and slapped herself. idiot.   Hows the stimming going??

Em, good luck at the dentist!! I decided after having one wisdom tooth taken out that I would rather put up with the pain than ever have it taken out again!!! Hope Willow will be ok too. x

Glad you like my purple and gold idea!! Heee!!! Getting my nose stuck in again! 

Need advice girlies, my pco stuff is getting on my nerves now, cysts on my groin, horrible painful spots, weight round my middle, but my doctors have NO idea about it, and say I dont have it even though my scan says quite clearly I do, the specialst that I was sent to took 5 months to see me, and even then he said he didnt know what to do with me! So, do I just try and go private and see what they say, or do I put up and shut up or what? 

I really have had enough now.


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hello,

Girls I need some TLC here I know I keep going on about it but I'm finding this very hard.  really thought the Lister would call today and nothing!!!!!!! I have 7 days left on the pill and I don't know what I'm doing IE.. starting TX having a 7 day break or staying on the pill?? I really wanted to call them today but I called Jena and she said to wait until Thursday I know she is right, but I think its out of order that they have not let me know what is going on....

I keep thinking that there must be a problem with matching, I understand how hard there job must be I'm not just doing this TX for the other lady I'm doing it for me to and they are keeping me hanging..

Well another day without no call what am i going to do   I'm really ****** of and want to tell them what I think but that wont help... I cant handle another month on the pill. Sorry girls to moan again and I hope u understand how I feel.

Jena - Good luck for 2mor hun and text me when u know!!!!!!!!!! 

Love

Julie xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya, 

Julie, I know its really winding you up waiting, and I do agree that it wouldnt hurt to call you to let you know whats happening, but Lizzie said you can be on the pill anywhere between 2 weeks and 6 weeks, so either way this has to be your last pack of pill doesnt it? (Did she say that?)

If you want to call them then just call, it doesnt matter how many times you have called before. I dont think there is a problem with matching you, it just seems they are really busy at the moment. 

If its getting to you hun just call. Tell them you need to know whats happening next week one way or another. 

xxxx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Kate

She did say that.... but they must understand that we sit by the phone waiting to see what is going on. I will wait until Thursday... Im sorry Im a pain but the thing is the NOT knowing if they called and said to say on the pill or have a 7 day break ect then I would know what im doing.

I will try and stop talking about it until thurs, dp says im doing his head in  

Julie xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

You arent being a pain!! I know what its like waiting for a call!!! I was climbing the walls waiting for my AMH results!! 

Good for you if you can wait til thurs, but if you cant then dont worry either!!


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

Hello just to let you know I'm back from my holiday it was fantastic weather was great got up To 40 on one of the days, i felt fine with the heat too but i was spending my time horizontal on the sunbeds!!!!! it's gone take me forever to catch up the 2 weeks I've missed so it'll be great if maybe you could give me a quick update   baby bump is starting to grow now cloths are getting tight booked in for the neural scan on get this Friday the 13th of July I'm ringing 2Morrow to get it changed i can not go to a scan on a Friday the 13th thats just a real nasty date!!!!!! any ways i hope your all getting on OK hope to catch up with you all soon lot's of love from a avery tanned and fatter Allyson xx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

you ladies chat so much 

alleybee-good to se you had a nice holiday.friday the 13th a?i think i would be thinkin the same too.what date you moved it to?

kate-did yu have your bloods done at lister?today i took some blood test results in to update and doc didnt di full cmv blood test so had to get a second one done.didint get charged for it as its part of the egg sharin bloods.thought they would have charged me.

luckystars-sorry to hear no news

nic-hows the sniffin?

honeybee-hows your stims going?whens your next scan booked for?

heffalump-ooooohh wisdom teeth outhorrible things.i had to be put out for one to be taken out.hope youre ok.

curly-9th july!!!!!not long now

miranda-symptoms?!?well sayin that i had alot of shootin pains in my right side,thats where quite alot of activity is happenin at the min.hows things for you?

mjp-good to see some positivity there.hope things go well for you.

and hello to everyone else 
as for me scan went well today.we have 23 follies in total and a few small ones .13 on my right and 10 on my left.they are lookin better this time around because i think lister know what im about now.its all lookin good.got next scan on thursday a.d my meds are kept the same so things must be going in the right direction.oohhh im all excited.
good luck ladies

hayley


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya ladies

Just poppin in

first of all

Jena  for your scan tomorrow
oooh how exciting one  or  

Hayley fab news on your follies honey 
      
 for your next scan on thursday

kate i hope that the lister have all the blood that they now need

Mitch glad that the injections are going well
wont be long til your next scan is it friday 

Julie to some extent i understand how your feeling just waiting around i have done my fair share kate will tell you
I hate waiting for the phone to the ring i reckon wait til thursday i wish i had something to say that was more helpful but we are all here if you want to have a rant feel free to IM me to do it if need be the feelings are better out than in

Miranda hope that your doing ok sweetie
cant wait to hear more 
I do hope you havent referred to me as a Mad Mod though!

CJ fab news on scan date 9th july will be here before you know it!

Maria glad you had a lovely birthday
enjoy your holiday and come back all raring to go for the cycle thats gonna bring you your 

Nic  for sniffng, hope you have a good break

Ally glad that you had a lovely holiday
did megan enjoy it 
you know i am stil brown from when i went to majorca back at the beginning of may!

Lil C how r u feeling   

hugs to anyone i missed

Well i am back from having my wisdom teeth out i swear i aint going near a dentist again ever!

In fairness though the surgeon was very good he knew i was petrified, before he started he said if at anytime its too much raise your hand and we will stop

The injections on the left side were the worst and brought tears to my eyes, he explained each time he did something what sensation i would feel, they also removed some roots of other teeth at the back too yikes

He said i did really well as was expecting to have to stop but i just wanted it over with
He did think that he would have to stop and call me back under a GA

DH is in the doghouse cos he failed to come and colllect me  
when i got in he said do you fancy going out for a meal ha ha ha good joke
I have had to cook his dinner but not been able to manage much the LA has worn off and the pain started kicking in at 530ish have had some paracetamol and morphine as got aunty pains as well

Was proud of my Willow as i left her in the lounge and she was well behaved bless her

The vet rang me this evening
He is a little concerned and we will be in touch with each other daily
if Willow doesnt show more improvement he wants me to collect a urine sample from her on wednesday for testing to see what it shows then we will proceed onto blood tests if we feel they are needed, he wants to wait 48 hrs though because if a uti the anti biotics will be fighting the infection

I have to say i am pleased with the care willow is receiving it reassures me a little bit

Right i am off for now maybe back later will see how i feel
dh is watching a silly carry on film 

doing my head in
Emxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

The Lister Egg share girlies  ​
Kateag 1st ES abandoned, 2nd ES  looking into 3rd ES awaiting af for bloods   

*~*Nic*~* 1st ES   2nd ES D/R 25/06 Baseline 03/07, stims 03/07     

Jetabrown        

Alexia 10/02         

Allybee17 10/05          

shye       

MJP   FET  

Miranda7 tx abandoned  , moved on to straight tx, June   2nd ICSI later this year    

wishing4miracle 1st ES   2nd ES D/R 12/06 baseline 19/06 stims 20/06 scan 27/06    

Luckystars currently on pill, 2nd HIV test 29 may awaiting match 

Honnybee started pill awaiting match D/R 16/06 baseline 22/06 Stims 22/06 scan 28/06 

Jena Testing 7th June     Scan 26/06   EDD 14/02/08    

curlyj28 D/R 16/05 stims 23/05 EC 10/06 ET 13/06  testing 23/06 scan 09/07      

Little Seahorse Testing 21/06       

*Hope all is correct 
Anyone who is missing IM me and i will add you
Emxx*


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Awww, Ju! Chin up, bird - it WILL happen! Bloody waiting kills you, it really does. Once it starts you'll be scared at how fast it's going, really!

Kate - people like that woman make my blood boil, too! But they have such different circumstances than we do. I feel sorry for them in a way - they're so patently miserable. Still, they need waking up to themselves. With a dry slap, preferably.

Em - wisdom tooth extraction? Have you any part of your body that they're not poking about in? You poor petal - I really feel for you. The dogs send you and Willow lots of licks to make it better.

Great news about your follies Hayley! Loads of eggs, that is, LOADS. When do they trigger you? Do you know yet?

Ally - welcome back! But quit it with the bad date thing, will ya! That happens to be the day I was born!   Same day as Maggie Thatcher and Edwina Currie, so watch it...  

xxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

miranda-no dont know when thats sceduled for yet.this was only my first stim scan so hopefully they would have grown some more by thursday.i had about 3/4 scans last cycle so i tink ive got a couple more yet.but then again things are going faster this time as they are growin at a better rate.first stim scan i had last cycle i had 25 follies but only afew that were worth measurin.this time ive got 10 worth measurin already,biggest so far i think i saw was 13mm and my linin is 8.5mm so far.the scan was so much better this time around at this stage.hope to get more eggs thiss time around aswell all going well.got 18 last time 9 each.but out of my 9 only 5 suitable for injection and only 2 fert norm which is the part thats worrin me.i need to keep positive more this time  

hayley


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

That tells me miranda your birthday is friday13 october? It is the same for my sister 

Jules IM me o.k  

Hayley wonderful news, I am not feeling nothing. Did you have accupucture in the end?

Ally glad you had a lovely holiday

EM give your dh a   he won't forget again poor you. I can imagine you running around after wilow trying to collect a sample  and they think its a game!

Hello Jena,Cj and Lil C what are you all doing?

Kate when do you have to go back to Lister?

Nic hope you have a lovely time away and the sniffing is good.

Hello Maria pleased you enjoyed your birthday

when are you supposed to feel something. I am not feeling anything. Even my permanent headache has gone  

I had accupuncture again today. I actually enjoyed it. I started going to help my hair problem but they also do fertility so gave it a go as they said that there is not much difference where the needles are put it is still in the back and tummy and just a couple extra 1 in the head and today 4 in the ankles. v different. I am no sadist but it went well. 

mitch
x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Morning girls. 

Where is everyone? 

Welcome back Ally, will you stop rubbing it in about the tan and the new clothes!  

Mitch, I had acupuncture last time but didnt work for me!! Good luck and enjoy the relaxation!!!

Hi to everyone!!!

xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo??

Is anybody out theeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeere


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

hello! I am!

have you found any posts full of brilliance yet? 

All three of my selected judges have loved the book - my mate's a brilliant writer and she's going to edit it, but she sounds confident about it. I'm going to put more into it, as I've got up to date.

ANYway, I'm emailing you as we speak!.

Mitch - we 13th of October girls are VERY special. I'm sure your sister must be, too.  When's your birthday, birdie? Oh, and did you get any self-raising flour? (stop tittering at the back, this is _important_)

Sorry hayley! I thought as you had so many well-developed follies you must be further along! you're really doing well.

hello everyone else!

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

morning

Miranda 
your birthday is day after my anniversary
we come of age this year!

Kate how r u hun

 to everyone else

I had a very late night

i have tried some breakfast and feel really sick now  

Willows making some strange noises this morning
shes asleep atm tho so all is quiet

back later

Em


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Afternoon peeps

Miranda my birthday is october too, it is 17th my other sister is also october. Very strange. If this tx works for me then the baby would be due around march so all my children would then be march children funny how these things are.

Thats brill on your book when another writer looks at other work and says it is good then it must be, to be honest, with your personality I expect it to be good  you have a good way with words and bring many a smile 
I am pleased you have something else to focus on.

Kate Hello are you feeling lonely  never mind bud we are kicking around somewhere.  

mitch


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hello Girls,

Well I have been naughty and gave it and called the Lister, I spoke to Lizzy she said yet again to continue with the pill and if they have not called me by Friday then to call them again. She asked again if I had another pack of the pill, she said OK we will call u to let u know either to carry on with the pill or take a break or to start sniffing. Then she said that Lena is in the middle of matching, but she said that last time!!!!!!!

So still no news yet... .... I hope everyone is well.... Jena is on her way home COME ON JENA !!!!!!!!!!XX

love 

Julie x


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

hiya everyone sorry if i offended anyone about not liking Friday the 13th did not mean too  could not change the date of my scan anyway just the time so I'm still being done on Friday the 13th of July at 20 past 10, said as it's twins i need a double slot and at the moment they are very busy with lot's of mums to see!!!! but it'll all be good  

Mitch my birthday is October the 17th too 

Kate all this rain i feel like my tan in washing away already humph hump!!!

haylea your going great doing so well the drugs must agree with you 

how you getting on Jena how was your scan today?? is there more then one there 

right shower time maybe back later so hopefully catch up with some of you then xx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Evening ladies,

Sorry i haven't posted over the last couple of days, but to be honest i was quite ill, then bad tempered!!! I didn't want to put anyone else on a downer too. I was soooo   about today as i have had an ectopic etc before...... It will however take me ages and ages to catch up so i won't do personals for now until i have some idea of whats been happening. I do wish all of you currently undergoing tx the best of luck and i hope all is going well   For those that are waiting to start - make the most of getting drunk and shagged to death now    

Ok, i had my scan today performed by Liz (god love her) and all is well   , so far so good. My EDD is 14/02, and i have TWINS - yes, omg twins how exciting is that   , so i have another appointment with Liz on 17th July for another one.

Hope you are all ok, love to all

Jena xxxx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hello me again,

Well I have an update for you.. Lena called me today about 5ish and said she may have a match for me  The recipient has to talk about it with her husband. Lena said that the only problem there might be is that we have diffrent eye colour?? She did say that sometimes its hard to find a match as we are all diffrent people at the end of the day... 

She said to keep my fingers crossed and not to get my hopes up to much, she said that if she decides no then there will be others!!! So I feel much more happier now that I have spoke to her, and I will be crossing everything that she says YES.

Jena - I know I have spoken to you loads today but I wanted to say thank u   and where is Ur post!!!!!!!!

Speak Later

Julie xx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Jena u posted just before me oops 

Ju


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya!

Ally, you look gorge in the pic!!! And that def was your dh that I saw the day of your ec!! Bet you stand out in sussex with the tan!!! Good luck for the scan bet you cant wait!

Jena, how did it go hun?? Dont keep us in suspense!!

Mira, I know we have spoken already today but not had time to go through for the posts! I am not surprised that your friend is impressed with the book!! 

Julie, good for you! At least you know you will get a call on friday now to let you know either way! Fingers crossed. xxx

Its been a weird day today, seem to have had the broody switch flicked on again with a vengance! The last few weeks I have been okish about it all, but today it really hit me and I WANT ONE NOW!!!   Think its probably because I know I have all the bloods done and its just a case of waiting for af and then getting the summer over with! Wonder how it would all fit in if I did it before summer?! 

Got loads of work to do again, so better hit the keyboard!! 

Hope everyone ok. 
xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oops crossed posts!

Jena, CONGRATS hun!! Valentines due date as well!!! I didnt realise you could have lots of scans with liz! Congrats. 

Julie, YAY! Strange about the eye colour!?! Mine change colour everyday!!! Blue-green-blue-green! Bet you start the sniffs very soon!!!!! 

Awwww!!! Is it just me left now?


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks Kate, it will be your turn soon. As for the scans with Liz you have to pay for them, but i think its worth it. I was talking with Lena today and she was telling me how busy they are. 

Big hugs jena


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Congrats Jena  on your fab news !!

sorry no personals - shattered but hope everyone is ok ! 

must confess I did another test this morning - I'm   , still said pregnant   ,  I promise not to test anymore ....

spk soon 

love cj xxxxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

WOW Congrats Jena, so exciting seeing your post. I am doing a dance!   now you and Ally will have plenty to natter about 

Ally your birthday same as mine! brill are you 33 as well?

Julie Wahoooooooo! I just done another dance for you!!!!        I will have everything crossed for you to start sniffing soon. What colour are your eyes?

Em hope you feel better soon

Kate time will go quick enough for you my lovely. I know that feeling about I wanting. It is so bl**$y frustrating.

Miranda are you going to have pics. No, I still cannot get self raising so every other cake I bake still explodes  I can not get proper vinegar for my merangues either. so it is pretty much trial and error with taste  I introduced some danes to jelly yesterday it was so funny, they don't have that either. Its a bit like back in the eighties with choice here.

You can imagine me when I come over to the U.K I am more excited about going to sainsburys and stare around getting lost like some foreign tourists going to london taking pictures.   Salt n vinegar crisps mmmmmm. 

I can't stop eating at the moment.

I am having these af type twinges on one of my sides is that the follicle developement do you think?

mitch
xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Jena - Congrats hun!! Double trouble!!     You must be thrilled, so happy for you!!

Every single lady on this thread has got pg with fresh blasts ever since I started on here I think?!     

Love to everyone  

Maria xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

New home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=100125.new#new

Happy chatting 

Love Emxx


----------

